# CHICAGO | Public Transport



## Zargyle (Jul 17, 2005)

*Blue Line- Chicago*

Anyone have pictures of Chicago's Blue Line since it was redone?


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

http://www.transitchicago.com/news/motion/blue/douglas/


----------



## MSPtoMKE (Sep 12, 2002)

I took a look through www.chicago-l.org, and they have some, mixed in with older pictures. Use this page as a starting point:

http://www.chicago-l.org./operations/lines/douglas.html


----------



## Zargyle (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

*CTA OKs Purchase of New Bombardier "L" Cars*

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/chi-0605110172may11,1,3952576.story?coll=chi-news-hed

*$577 million pact OKd for 406 `L' cars

By Virginia Groark*
Tribune staff reporter
Published May 11, 2006

*As soon as 2009*, elevated train riders could experience a quieter, smoother ride on new rail cars because of a *$577 million contract approved Wednesday by the Chicago Transit Authority board.*

The train cars, which will be tested for up to a year, will have aisle-facing seating and increased aisle room, making it easier for people to lug baggage on the train and spread out inside the car.

*While the number of seats--40--won't change, the new cars will have more amenities: two wheelchair positions, seven security cameras, electronic maps and destination signs, officials said.*

*Officials will begin to test 10 rail cars on the mainline system early in 2009. *After running the cars on a rigorous schedule to test their performance in Chicago's frigid, snowy winter and its hot, humid summer, the agency should start receiving additional cars in late 2009, officials said.

*Initially the cars will be tested on the Blue and Pink Lines, but eventually they will be used throughout the system. More than 50 have been earmarked for the Brown Line, which is undergoing a $530 million renovation.*

*The contract with Bombardier Transit Corp., which could grow to nearly $1 billion, marks the largest purchase in the history of the agency,* CTA President Frank Kruesi said. The initial order for 406 cars will be funded by a combination of federal dollars, an Illinois Department of Transportation grant and bonds.

Under the agreement, if funding becomes available, the CTA could order up to 300 additional cars.

The contract award marks the CTA's first rail car purchase since the 1990s, when train cars were bought for the opening of the Orange Line and to replace older cars on the Brown and Yellow Lines. Wednesday's vote also wraps up a nearly 18-month-long process in which bidders spent hundreds of thousands of dollars, including some that hired public relations firms, trying to get the contract, officials said.

*One of the most notable changes will be the aisle-facing seat configuration, which has not been seen on the CTA since the 1960s. The configuration will make the aisles 6 inches wider at their narrowest point, allowing riders more space to board and making it easier for riders, especially those carrying something, to board the train*, Kruesi said.

Though some fret about the possibility of motion sickness because they won't be facing forward, Kruesi noted the r*ide will be much smoother because the cars will run on a new alternating current propulsion system.

The propulsion system has smoother acceleration and braking, which will reduce the jerky movements that many riders now experience and make it quieter*, said Jack Hruby, vice president of rail operations.

"With the smoother acceleration and braking, we should see a tremendous reduction in noise levels," Hruby said.

The order will enable the CTA eventually to replace some of its aging cars, some more than 35 years old, officials said.

Though the CTA has commitments for the money to buy the 406 cars, CTA Chairwoman Carole Brown noted that $50 million would come from bonds that have not yet been issued. Without new additional operating dollars, Brown is concerned that the agency's ability to borrow money could be affected by recently passed legislation requiring the CTA to shore up its pension fund. The CTA would be required to make annual payments of more than $200 million starting in 2009.

"Bond buyers, capital markets, rating agencies are going to ask us how we hope to pay back the debt service if we have this $270 million obligation to fund the retirement plan," Brown said.

CTA officials hope the General Assembly will address the need for more transit funding in the coming year.

Graphic:


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

It's rather sad compared to other cities in Europe and Asia, but it is an improvement. I'm guessing they will be very similar to the new cars that are found in NYC. The complete order of $1 billion would also include special airport express cars for the premium trip from O'Hare and Midway to downtown Chicago.


----------



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

So will the new cars be like the old, just with new engines and a new seating?????

I mean, sorry to say that, but compared to most european cities e.g. Berlin, Munich, Kopenhagen oder Madrid, the EL-System is a driving junkyard---really sorry to say so, but thats competition!!

Chicagoland would have deserved much more comfortable, modern, and good looking trains, I mean we are in the year 2006!!!

Thats the lates subway train for my hometown munich:










Chicago is such a rich, beatyfull city, it would have deserved decent subway trains.....


----------



## Frungy (Dec 16, 2004)

Bombardier, huh. Hope the CTA system doesn't turn into an Acela or Las Vegas.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

pflo777 said:


> So will the new cars be like the old, just with new engines and a new seating?????
> 
> I mean, sorry to say that, but compared to most european cities e.g. Berlin, Munich, Kopenhagen oder Madrid, the EL-System is a driving junkyard---really sorry to say so, but thats competition!!
> 
> ...


Different systems (remember it's mostly elevated with some subway), different kinds of cars I guess. I really don't know if those kinds of cars that you posted would be allowed by US law/regulation.

But these cars will look more or less like the newer NYC models with some minor differences I'm sure. And some people will like this nostalgic metal feel, and some (like myself) wish for something a bit more modern.




Frungy said:


> Bombardier, huh. Hope the CTA system doesn't turn into an Acela or Las Vegas.


Well NYC and Toronto (as well as some other NA cities) use Bombardier, so I would think they would have the same problems too.


----------



## Palal (Sep 6, 2004)

Bombardier makes good stuff when the order is realistically-decent ... look at NYC and Vancouver ... two different systems, but both types of cars have excellent realiability.


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

pflo777 said:


> So will the new cars be like the old, just with new engines and a new seating?????
> 
> I mean, sorry to say that, but compared to most european cities e.g. Berlin, Munich, Kopenhagen oder Madrid, the EL-System is a driving junkyard---really sorry to say so, but thats competition!!
> 
> ...



How do you know what they will look like? The TTC is about to order some new cars from Bombardier and they are expected to look like this...









BTW the Bombardier cars have been problem free in Toronto and I assume New York also so you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

Bombardier is one of the top transportation companies for a reason


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

I have a bad feeling that they are going to looking like the same steel boxes as the ones theve replaced, its so sad...


----------



## GO_Rider (Apr 26, 2006)

Frungy said:


> Bombardier, huh. Hope the CTA system doesn't turn into an Acela or Las Vegas.


Acela is a very different system than your normal metro trains, so it is unlucky they will suffer from similar problems.


----------



## allurban (Apr 7, 2006)

GO_Rider said:


> Acela is a very different system than your normal metro trains, so it is unlucky they will suffer from similar problems.


Yes, exactly.

Metro trains arent coming into contact with freights.

For example, Ottawa in Canada was only allowed to operate their O-Train on the rail-line by getting special permission and building movable platform extenders.

In the case of Acela, US railway transport safety regulation issues led to increased weight which led to maintenance issues.

Acela would likely have been fine if the trains had been left as originally designed. 

Cheers, m


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm in favor of the change, save for the fact that I don't like the idea of staring across the car at some other person rather than outside at the passing cityscape.


----------



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

the reason why i think that they will look the same ist that the floorplan including the drivers position and the doors connecting the cars with each other are completely at the same position.

The Munich train for example is a all in on train, where you have direct connection between the firts and the last car, so you can walk through, without noticing the gap---
The Head of the train therefore can be designed completely indepedent.


----------



## elkram (Apr 1, 2006)

DrJoe said:


> BTW the Bombardier cars have been problem free in Toronto


Each one of those cars is problematic --- their friggin brakes squealed and squealed, has this harmful noise been corrected there yet? Plus the abrupt way those cars came to a rest is awfully outdated . . . .

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

*Derailment, fire on Chicago Subway at rush hour*

*Injury total is now at 152 people

Fire on CTA Blue Line train forces evacuations

By Josh Noel and Virginia Groark
Tribune staff reporters
Published July 11, 2006, 8:17 PM CDT


An O'Hare-bound Blue Line train that had just exited the Loop derailed shortly after 5 p.m. Tuesday and sparked a fire, prompting the evacuation of scores of people who had to navigate through the smoke-filled subway, officials said.

CTA President Frank Kruesi said the last car of an eight-car northbound train derailed around 5:09 p.m. shortly after leaving the Clark/Lake station. Kruesi said he believes that elements under the train caught on fire.

Police Supt. Phil Cline said there was no evidence that suspicious activity was involved in the incident. "There is no indication of foul play at this time," he said.

Fire Department spokesman Larry Langford said a total of 120 people were taken to area hospitals, with only two people listed in serious condition. Langford described those two as elderly people.

Dozens of firefighters responded to the scene, he said.

According to Kruesi, the train, which originated in Forest Park, had just departed the Clark/Lake station when the motorman received a signal in his cab indicating there was a problem. He stopped the train and noticed there was smoke.

"He immediately called for the removal of power and evacuated the train," Kruesi said, noting the motorman pulled to the closest emergency exit.

As of 6:39 p.m., the Blue Line was shut down in both directions between its Damen and Racine stations. Since there were a number of trains in the subway at the time of the accident, motormen berthed those trains at the nearest station and evacuated them.

"The Blue Line is shut down but ultimately there were no trains that were trapped in that area," Kruesi said.

The incident damaged the system's third rail and signals but Kruesi did not know the extent of it.

Emergency officials twice swept the tunnel and a third sweep was underway to ensure that no one was trapped in the tunnel or on the train.

Passengers on the train said there was a sharp jolt before the train screeched to a halt.

"We were on the last car and all of a sudden it started screeching and sparking," said Maryann Miceli, who was riding the train to her Northwest Side home.

"It was all sparking and flames," she added. "That's when everyone started to panic."

Metra was honoring CTA fare media, according to Kruesi. In addition, CTA put a bus shuttle in place between the Damen and Racine stations. The No. 56 Milwaukee bus is another option for customers.

Pace spokeswoman Judi Kulm said that the suburban bus agency had extra buses positioned at CTA stations to help transport customers.

The buses are at 54th, River Road, Cumberland and Forest Park. Any paratransit riders who are stuck downtown and need transportation should call 1-800-606-1282, listen for the prompt for an emergency and press that, Kulm said.

Anyone who wants to pick up belongings left behind during the evacuation can come to the Central Police district starting at 6 a.m. Wednesday, according to Officer Kristina Schuler.


----------



## matthewcs (Dec 1, 2005)

A bad day for mass-transit....


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Chicago derailment highlights vulnerability of transit systems*
12 July 2006

CHICAGO (AP) - Everyone got out alive, the train operator did as he was trained and the passengers did as they were told. Still, that a small fire on a major commuter line could leave passengers gasping for air and send 152 of them to the hospital highlights just how vulnerable transit systems are to disaster. 

The derailment and fire inside a Chicago subway line Tuesday came the same day massive explosions on trains in India killed at least 200 people -- a frightening reminder that there is no easy way to protect passengers on commuter trains, particularly those that run underground. 

Officials and others say that after the last car of an eight-car train derailed, things went about as well as possible. They praised the train's operator for getting passengers off the train quickly and noted the orderly way the hundreds of passengers made their way through a darkened and smoky tunnel to an emergency exit. 

"In terms of what this could have been, I think this was a remarkable achievement that they could get that thing evacuated with very few injuries," said David Schulz, director of Northwestern University's Infrastructure Technology Institute. 

The cause of the derailment and fire was under investigation, but law enforcement officials said they had found no indication of foul play or terrorism. 

The incident, which disrupted the routines of thousands of commuters, reminded many that train and subway systems have been far more seriously affected by terrorist attacks, such as those in London last year and Madrid in 2004. A suspected plot to attack New York's subway system was recently uncovered. 

"One of the reasons, of course, terrorists are moving to trains is they are less protected, they are more open, there are systematic problems with protecting them," said Ivan Eland, a security analyst who is director of the Center on Peace and Liberty at the Independent Institute, a research firm. "Also, airport security has improved a lot since 9/11, so terrorists are taking their attacks where security isn't." 

Such an attack was certainly on the minds of commuters Wednesday. 

"People were thinking about anthrax and terrorism," said Yvette Mangren, who was on the train in front of the one that derailed Tuesday night. "It's really sad our country and city has come to this." 

As she walked to work Wednesday, Mangren said the incident was especially stressful because as the smell of smoke drifted into her train car, the voice on the train's intercom said only that the train was stopped for a signal change. 

"They're saying, `We're waiting for a signal change, waiting for a signal change,' and we could smell smoke," she said. 

Chicago Transit Authority spokeswoman Robyn Ziegler defended the announcement, saying it was accurate and was part of a strategy to move trains into stations. 

"Basically, what was done was done to move that train out and into the station, and that was done fairly quickly," she said. "It was a tense situation, but we were providing information as quickly as possible." 

National Transportation Safety Board investigators on Wednesday interviewed the operator, the only crew member on the train, as the board tried to piece together what happened, said NTSB member Kitty Higgins. 

The operator has worked for the CTA since March 2005, but Tuesday was just his second day on the line where the derailment occurred, Higgins said. 

The train was too old to have a data recorder, now required in newer commuter trains, she said. 

------ 

Associated Press writer Carla K. Johnson contributed to this report.


----------



## Randwicked (Jan 29, 2004)

What's the point of that article? DRIVE A CAR, CITIZEN. IT'S THE ONLY WAY YOU'LL BE SAFE.


----------



## Dreamliner (Jul 18, 2005)

Randwicked said:


> What's the point of that article? DRIVE A CAR, CITIZEN. IT'S THE ONLY WAY YOU'LL BE SAFE.



AMEN!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

There are legitimate concerns regarding transit safety especially with suicide bombers, remote-controlled bombs, and even biological attacks. However, this article seems to highlight the importance of having good safety procedures so in case of any attack or accident, people can be evacuated quickly and orderly. I don't think it's a call for people to drive instead of taking transit. It's far more dangerous to be on the road than on the train.


----------



## spsmiler (Apr 9, 2004)

Randwicked said:


> What's the point of that article? DRIVE A CAR, CITIZEN. IT'S THE ONLY WAY YOU'LL BE SAFE.


To suggest that people should drive simply because they might be involved in a "very rare" accident on public transport is crazy.

The roads are where the real danger is to be found.

Here in Britain over 3500 people die on the roads every year, plus many more injured.... and our safety records are amongst the best for any nation globally.

OK, last year some people died in bomb attacks, but apart from that since 2002 no passengers died on our railways.

Bomb attacks are different, because they could just as easily be anywhere, affecting pedestrians & car drivers too. 

Simon


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

^^ Well, somebody fell on the track in Russell Square and died last year.


----------



## ChicagoFan (May 25, 2006)

Well thats why you can install warning strips along the edge of a station, platform screen doors or simply not getting so close or making dumb decisions. The truth is that they're are more deaths on the road then on the track.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*NTSB finishes initial on-scene phase of Chicago subway derailment *
21 July 2006

CHICAGO (AP) - Federal authorities announced Friday they have completed their initial on-site investigation of the derailment of a Chicago subway that sent more than 150 people to hospitals. 

Rail car equipment and various segments of the track components have been sent to the National Transportation Safety Board laboratory in Washington D.C. for analysis, said agency spokesman Terry N. Williams. 

The Chicago Transit Authority also has provided the NTSB with track inspection records for the past 12 months, Williams said. 

A federal investigator said last week that the track at the site of the derailment was too wide prior to the accident. The track exceeded the standard rail-to-rail width at several points by up to 1 1/8 inches, said NTSB investigator Kitty Higgins. 

Higgins stressed, however, that investigators have not reached their final conclusions on the accident's cause. 

The derailment occurred July 11 when the last car of the eight-car train heading to O'Hare International Airport went off the track, causing material underneath to catch fire. As many as 1,000 people may have been on the train; more than 150 were sent to area hospitals. 

Williams said a 12-member team will continue the investigation and has scheduled interviews with track maintenance personnel, state safety oversight experts and CTA personnel. 

The NTSB also announced that the subway's signal system was tested and no irregularities were noted. But signal data is still being reviewed, officials said. 

CTA spokeswoman Sheila Gregory said the agency is not commenting while the NTSB investigation is under way. 

------ 

On the Net: 

CTA: http://www.transitchicago.com/ 

NTSB: http://www.ntsb.gov/


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Well there were some renderings released today.

Click for bigger images





No surprises here. It's still disappointing, as they could have done something to make the new trains seem, well, new. These are just basically a continuation of what we already have except with a few more electronic signs and different seating.


----------



## palindrome (Nov 25, 2004)

I like how they look. Euro trains always look to plasticy and shiney. I think these cars look strong and masculine, and will be able to take the nitty gritty task of public transportation.


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

Yuck. They look like they are rehabs of old 30's designs. 

Is there a reason why trains in America look so industrial and cobbled together? It seems other countries can put some element of design into them to make them attractive - the American ones look so user unfriendly and like they were thrown together from old parts.


----------



## palindrome (Nov 25, 2004)

I think that american trains have more hazards to face such as vandalism, tracks not being kept in pristine condition, weather elements (this train runs mostly outside, correct?) and worst of all lack of funding. These cars are usually the bare essentials. Adding some nice aesthetic elements would drive up costs, and most states do not provide enough funding for public transit.


----------



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

sorry, but this is really a big disappointment....

This can have only political reasons, bombardier is building so many nice, modern looking trains all over the world, and now in chicago in the year 2006 they are building this alloy box with this mad max like chains at the end....

I mean, more beatyfull is NOT more expansive, here in germany we dont have money to waste at all, an look at our public transport

Somehow I believe they wish, that it looks cheap, and old, I cannot explain it otherways......


----------



## Bojji (Apr 30, 2006)

Railway systems have always suffered this risk! The solution was first presented in 1989 in Bologna University/ as a technical concept paper "Skywheels" by Mr Rajaram, then engineered and framed the specifications, proved on regular test-track (year 2005-06)the new "Skybus Metro Rail Syatem" - a standard gauge metro rail, eliminating the danger of derailments or capsizing by providing , hither to missing link of positive connection between the railway guidance and the running bogies. Patents too granted by USA. We can have the happy journey by rail without worrying about such mishaps! The solution is not to drive your own car, of course!


----------



## ilovechicago91 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Chicago 'L'*

Not sure if Chicago's L has had a thread like this, but anyways...








http://imagesource.allposters.com/images/pic/PTGPOD/432753~L-Station-a
t-O-Hare-Intl-Airport-Chicago-IL-Posters.jpg









Chicago's 'L' has been around since 1892. One of the USA's rapid transit systems. Since when I go to Chicago, i'm a tourist. And when I use the L i love it. But, if your a citizen, you may be use to delays, old dilapidated stations and such. Though the CTA (The Chicago Transit Authority, whom operates the 'L') has had financial problems, there are planes to replace rails and rebuild/renovate dilapidated stations. 

























System map:


----------



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

>



Well, yes, we already had a bunch of "El" threads, nevertheless, its nice to see it again. 
I have also been to Chicago and even lived there for a while.
The EL is really part of the culture of that city. Chicago without EL wouldnt be Chicago.
Nevertheless, me and most other europeans are quite shocked about how run-down a transport system can be, in a city as rich as Chicago in a country, as rich as the USA.

To be honest, the EL, especialy the Loop, is a moving junk-jard imo.
It would have deserved, to be treated better by the city, that benefits so much from it....


----------



## jam5 (May 30, 2007)

ilovechicago91 said:


> Not sure if Chicago's L has had a thread like this, but anyways...


The one thing I dislike about Chicago is its elevated downtown metro route. The whole downtown route should have been put underground as other cities Chicago's size have done.


----------



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

> The one thing I dislike about Chicago is its elevated downtown metro route. The whole downtown route should have been put underground as other cities Chicago's size have done.


Thats the worst thing you could do to chicago.

Its such a pleasure to drive through the streets on the +1,5 level, not underground, like any other city.
Thats what I meant with the EL being so much a part of Chicago.

But they should renovate it, so that it looks nice from underneath.
Right now it looks, as if it falls apart within the next 15 minutes


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

The Metra is the real jewel of Chicago's transport system, and considered to be the best commuter train in the U.S.


----------



## Blijdorp (Oct 18, 2005)

Do you have some more info on the Metra? Maby a map and more pictures. Thanks


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metra



> Metra (Officially known as the Northeast Illinois Regional Commuter Railroad Corporation) is a Regional rail that serves the city of Chicago, Illinois, and surrounding cities, many of them Chicago suburbs. The railroad serves over 200 stations on 11 different rail lines across the Regional Transportation Authority's six-county service area (Cook, DuPage, Kane, Lake, McHenry and Will Counties) providing over 80 million rides annually. Metra has been honored with several E.H. Harriman Awards for employee safety, most recently with a Bronze award in class B (line-haul railroads with between 4 and 15 million employee hours per year) for 2005. Previous Harriman Awards conferred to Metra include Gold awards for 2003 and 2004 and a Silver award for 2002.


http://www.metrarail.com



















Cook county on the map above is 946 square miles.


----------



## milwaukee-københavn (Jun 21, 2006)

The El is really decrepit. The Blue Line is particularily bad. One trip on that line can last 20 min and the next an hour. The CTA has plans to work on the El tracks (which are in bad shape, obvious to anyone who has ridden the system) and the stations, many of which are made of wood and haven't be remodeled since the 1950's. The problem as I understand it is that the CTA is facing a severe budget defecit and cannot afford to maintain service much less improve it. All that being said, riding th El is really an experience and the views from the Loop stations are amazing.


----------



## jam5 (May 30, 2007)

pflo777 said:


> Thats the worst thing you could do to chicago.
> 
> Its such a pleasure to drive through the streets on the +1,5 level, not underground, like any other city.
> 
> Thats what I meant with the EL being so much a part of Chicago.


To each their own. I just doubt they would be having quite as many problems if they had the downtown route converted into a subway from the get-go. 



> But they should renovate it, so that it looks nice from underneath.
> Right now it looks, as if it falls apart within the next 15 minutes


I have a question -would it be cheaper simply to convert the El (and the downtown portions of other lines) into a subway as opposed to making extensive renovations?


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

I doubt it. Subways cost about 3 times as much to build as elevated trains, to throw out a rough figure.


----------



## jam5 (May 30, 2007)

I just want everyone to know that I am no mass transit expert, but just an ordinary citizen with a passing interest in this subject, so don't press me too hard.....



Paddington said:


> I doubt it. Subways cost about 3 times as much to build as elevated trains, to throw out a rough figure.


I meant in _total_ costs -I realize subways cost more upfront, but at the same time wouldn't they require less maintenance as opposed to an elevated line? And wouldn't they last much longer? And wouldn't it be safer for the general public to have it put underground instead of constantly worrying about something falling off those steel beams? Or having the whole thing collapse on you?


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

wait doesn't the chicago L has two subway lines??? running thru the city loop??

they are the red line and the blue line that runs thru the city why are people saying that the Loop if Chicago has two subway lines???

also chicago has an extensive and well served Regional Rail service i mean its increadible its huge

also the Chicago L is impressive as well since its mostly eleveted like our Miami Metrorail but to me i wish the Miami Metrorail would expand greatly into a huge network i wish for that to happen

but anyways though chicago is a great city nevertheless but well it has alot of history to it

i think also the most recent line for the chicago l is the orange and the pink line the latter the most recent and the other a brand new metro line???


----------



## Tcmetro (Jun 9, 2007)

Yes, the Orange Line is a brand new line, opened in 1993. The Pink Line is on a line that has been open over 100 years, but it's basically new cause they rebuilt the lines its runs on (Paulina Connector, and Cermak Branch)

Here are some future projects:
Circle Line: Runs South via Orange Line, the north connecting with the Paulina Connector, then extended north from the Paulina Connector to the State St. Subway, then back onto Orange Line.

Red Line: Extend South to Stony Island Ave/130th

Yellow Line: Extend to Orchard Road, add infill stations

Orange Line: Extend to Ford City Mall

Here are some Dead proposals:

Blue Line: add O'hare Express, with a downtown terminal where you can check bags, and get boarding passes. Extend line to Woodfield mall in Schaumburg.

Orange Line: Midway Express plan

Here are some of my plans:

Blue Line: Extend to Schaumburg, and further west on the Douglas branch.

Red Line: Extend to Harvey

Brown Line: Extend further Northwest

Green Line: Extend further west, extend south through Hyde Park, Metra Electric tracks, South Chicago branch to 93rd, with an extension to Indiana

Pink Line: Extend west/southwest

Orange Line: Extend South

Purple Line: All day express to loop

Yellow Line: All day express to loop


----------



## ilovechicago91 (Jun 12, 2007)

Songoten2554 said:


> wait doesn't the chicago L has two subway lines??? running thru the city loop??
> 
> they are the red line and the blue line that runs thru the city why are people saying that the Loop if Chicago has two subway lines???


Not really, the red line stars above ground, goes undergound comes back out. Same with the Blue lines. All part of their respective lines.


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

yeah its not a true subway line i understand that but the fact that the Red and Blue lines go underground into the center of the city is considered a metro (subway)

and another factor is that they are underground a couple of blocks seperated to each other but underground

why was the tunnels built if many people complain about the L?? why do they complain?

do the trains go fast when they are on the subway lines i just want to know

i noticed that chicago L has a very nice automated announcments like if i was in disney world thats really cool it adds to the friendly way of travel feeling it feels friendler and safer

i wish the Miami metrorail would have automated announcments that would be cool in the train


----------



## ilovechicago91 (Jun 12, 2007)

may seem silly, but I think the orange line should be open 24 hours. For midway flyers. Do you think the El will be open for 24 hours again like it was 15+ years ago?


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

House fails to pass transit bill
http://chicagobusiness.com/cgi-bin/news.pl?id=26246&seenIt=1

Transit funding plan fails in Illinois House

(AP) — A plan to raise taxes to help Chicago-area mass transit systems has failed in the Illinois House.

But supporters say they'll continue trying to build support. They hope to prevent fare increases and service cuts that are planned for Sept. 16.

The vote on the funding plan was 61-48. It needed 71 votes to pass.

The plan called for increasing sales taxes in Cook County and the five surrounding "collar" counties. It also would have raised a real estate tax in Chicago.

The new money would have been accompanied by reforms and management changes at the Chicago Transit Authority, Metra rail service and Pace bus service.

But some opponents said mass transit improvements should be part of a statewide construction program.

Gov. Rod Blagojevich objected to the measure's tax increase.

The CTA has warned that it will cut 39 bus routes and raise some cash rail fares by half, to $3 from $2, on Sept. 16 without additional funding from Springfield. In the absence of a bailout from Springfield, the CTA's service would be "decimated" next year, an agency executive said earlier this month.

Without new funding, Metra plans to divert $60 million of its capital budget to fund operations this year, which would reduce the amount the agency can spend on track maintenance and equipment. Executive Director Phil Pagano has said his agency could be forced to raise fares 10% to 15% next year, reduce weekend service and possibly reduce weekday rush-hour service.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

some awesome shots can be taken riding the L.

Songoten2554: Miami's MetroRail can't expand very much 'cause Miami isn't very wide.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

> they are the red line and the blue line that runs thru the city why are people saying that the Loop if Chicago has two subway lines???


They say Loop because the term dates back to the days of the cable cars where they would 'loop' around near Marshall Fields. When the EL was built, there were no subways and the tracks 'looped' downtown, so the name was extended to mean the elevated tracks around the CBD.

The subways didn't get built until mid 40's I believe (don't quote me on that!). They _are_ subways no matter how long they stay underground...1 mile or 10 miles. However, we just call the whole system the EL even if we are referring to the subway part of it.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

ilovechicago91 said:


> may seem silly, but I think the orange line should be open 24 hours. For midway flyers. Do you think the El will be open for 24 hours again like it was 15+ years ago?


The Red and Blue lines (most traveled) are both open 24 hours a day, 365 days a year. 

Here are a few other pictures


----------



## Lightness (Nov 3, 2006)

The last photo surprises me. Why doesn't the L increase revenue by letting in the advertisers into the station. Those grey walls are just weird in this day and age.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

There are ads in those stations, just not where the picture was taken. You can see a few of them on the right.

The system is providing 49,600,000 more unlinked trips than it did in 1995, but because the funding is trailing inflation increases, the system has lost an extra $1,600,000,000 in funding due to inflation alone(than if it would have been kept consistant with 1980's funding).

One issue has been the CTA's huge spending on capital improvements, but not on the operations side. They've rebuilt the blue line, green lines, created the orange line, and are now rebuilding portions of the red line and the entire brown line. They're also buying hundreds of new busses and have options out to purchase 703 new rail cars over the next few years. On top of that they're working with the city to rebuild from scratch all subway stations on the red line downtown. If you look at operations though, there are slow zones and massive portions of the system because they're not doing even basic upkeep. The Federal Government just blasted the CTA in an audit that found the system is one of the worst kept (if not THE worst kept) in the country. The CTA is using this (or at least they'd better) to shove it in the face of the State of Illinois explaining to them that Illinois has done a very piss poor job at funding the system the past 20 years. People in the state outside of Chicago HATE giving money to the city for anything, especially "evil" and mismanaged public transit.


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

Snapped this past summer.....


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

*Chicago - Elevated / Surface / Subway Lines. A Bit Of Everything*

Here is a spread on Chicago's elevated/subway/surface lines that make up the CTA's heavy rail.

There are 8 routes with 144 stations that make up the system. The system was partially shut down from the 1950's through the 1980's as the city in general delined and suffered. The system is constantly under-funded and in poor shape. Regardless of funding issues, the rail system's usage has skyrocketed from the early 1990's when the city finally turned the corner and started to rebuild itself and once again become a desirable place to live.

Rail ridership this year is the highest in over 40 years, and had surpassed the 500 billion rides mark for 2008. Daily ridership is now well over 700,000 after falling as low as around 460,000 only 7 years ago. Consequently the system now not only in need of huge upgrades and reconstruction, it's suffering from crushing crowds during rush hour and difficulty keeping schedules on time as even with minimum headways, the rush hour demand on many lines exceeds the capacity. They upgraded one of the most crowded lines to hold 33% more riders during the past two years, but ridership has grown as well and now that the project is finished, it's hard to see results.

Anyway, it might not be as pretty as it could be, but people in Chicago have great pride in the trains and they are a critical asset to the city's ability to have such a hugly dense central business district.

I'll post the Subway, Elevated, as well as Surface lines. The surface lines aren't like trams, they're still heavy rail, but in some very select areas (very very few stations are actually at grade, just a small handfull) the trains cross streets at grade with cars. There's never really been any issues with this set-up though, and no one is proposing elevating these sections.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Here are the subway's....


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Surfact portions of the lines:


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

geogregor said:


> Yes but these old networks are now more difficult to upgrade than building new networks from nothing.
> 
> For example Portland, Denver or Dallas are building quite extensive networks at the moment and those networks will be much better than Chicago system.


Right, you've got multiple cities building and expanding networks, but they're mostly light rail, and they're in a different league than Chicago or New York or Boston. It will take a long time before they're "better" than Chicago in regards to people served without having to use cars. At most of the stops in the newer systems, many many people drive to the train stations and commute. In Chicago a vast majority walk or take a bus to their local station.

Trips given per weekday:

Chicago: 708,000
Portland: 110,700
Denver: 70,400
Dallas: 71,700
St. Louis: 67,700
Houston: 40,200
Minneapolis: 35,500
Charlotte: 22,300

Chicago serves 10 times as many people as most of the newer systems.

As far as number of stations:

Chicago: 144
Portland: 64
Denver: 36
Dallas: 34
St. Louis: 37
Houston: 16
Minneapolis: 17
Charlotte: 15


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

> Lets keep in mind that parts of the EL are very old. Older in fact than most European systems and certainly not funded as well either.


I think that's the main point here. Chicago's system is almost as old as many european systems. Considering that transit here gets only a fraction of the funding as it does in Europe (and barely a nod of the head), the CTA is "not that bad".


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Yeah the funding here drives me insane. I'm fairly amazed the system runs as often and as well as it does for basically being bastardized by anyone involved in any funding.

The system is underfunded by tens of millions every year, and sadly by BILLIONS in needed infrastructure upgrades.

They did an audit to find out why it's always having issues and "where's all the money going???". There were tons of people just thristy for the report so they could yell and scream about how the CTA wastes SO much money, is completely mismanged and completely corrupt.

Well the report came out by the independant auditors comparing the CTA to the other transit systems in the country, stating trends, funding and what can be inproved.

Amazingly, the CTA was at the top as far as the agency that is able to provide the most options and service for each dollar of funding it receives.

Instead of finding out where all the millions are being wasted, it was discovered that compared to other US transit, the CTA was basically running as a skeleton, providing as much service as possible with as few resources as possible.

This is why the system looks so "old school".

The state will finally give in and hand over $20 million in some given year so the agency doesn't collapse, and then people yell and scream their heads off when the CTA needs another "bailout" of $20 the next year. As if they're just throwing it all away or stealing the money. The state needs to compeletely revamp the funding structure to finally FIX the problems instead of just throwing $1 at a problem that needs $100 to correct.

As the newspapers stated it "you're putting bandaids on a gunshot wound"

They did revamp the funding structure last year - but of course our INSANE governor said he'd increase the levels of funding.....and then at the very last second said he also wanted to give free rides for every single person over the age of 65. Well boom, there goes another $35 million a year. It was silent mouths hanging open at his crazy request after 2 years of finally getting things settled..and now the CTA is broke again. Welcome to Chicago.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

No it is not almost as old, it is older than most european system. (I don't understand why for many people Europe = old, most european system were build after the second half of the 20th century)
Paris metro was opened 8 years after Chicago El train.


----------



## Homer J. Simpson (Dec 2, 2003)

Northsider said:


> I think that's the main point here. Chicago's system is almost as old as many european systems. Considering that transit here gets only a fraction of the funding as it does in Europe (and barely a nod of the head), the CTA is "not that bad".


I made my comment because someone put up some rinkydink LRTs in other cities as an example for Chicago which I thought was asinine.

Same with the age of the system thing, both were uninformed and kind of silly. Generally most people who have never been to Chicago do not realize how ambitious the system was when it opened.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

The system was actually larger in the first part of the 20th century than it is today. They closed down many elevated lines shortly after WWII


----------



## Homer J. Simpson (Dec 2, 2003)

^What is sad is that there was a coordinated campaign against transit.

Most towns and cities in North America dismantled their streetcars and other infrastructure because of it.

In this regard Chicago was not all that different but at least it held onto some of what it had.

:no:


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

> Generally most people who have never been to Chicago do not realize how ambitious the system was when it opened.


Sadly, it's remained for the most part stagnant.



> No it is not almost as old, it is older than most european system. (I don't understand why for many people Europe = old, most european system were build after the second half of the 20th century)
> Paris metro was opened 8 years after Chicago El train.


I thought Paris' was older than that. Guess not... Ok, is the London Underground and NYC subway the only older systems in the world? Seems hard to believe.


----------



## Homer J. Simpson (Dec 2, 2003)

^Oddly enough I think Budapest is the second oldest but if not it is certainly up there.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Budapest I believe is 1896, Chicago's 'L' dates to 1892. I think Budapest is the 2nd oldest _subway_ in the world, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Homer J. Simpson (Dec 2, 2003)

^Sounds about right and the point has been made.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Chicago L train is elevated, Budapest is underground.
The first underground section for Chicago was opened in 1951.
So Budapest has an oldest subway than Chicago.



Northsider said:


> Sadly, it's remained for the most part stagnant.
> 
> I thought Paris' was older than that. Guess not... Ok, is the London Underground and NYC subway the only older systems in the world? Seems hard to believe.


Paris metro was opened in 1900.
New York subway date of 1904, 12 years after Chicago L train,
New York had elevated train before Chicago but these aren't in service anymore.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

> Chicago L train is elevated, Budapest is underground.
> The first underground section for Chicago was opened in 1951.
> So Budapest has an oldest subway than Chicago.


I think we are getting confused with what we are talking about. I am talking about heavy rail transit (subway, elevated, or grade). In Chicago and NY the first rail networks happened to be elevated, in Boston they were subways, etc. True enough, Chicago's first _subway_ (State St) opened in 1943, but passenger service on a heavy rail network dates to 1892 (South Side Elevated)


----------



## Augusto (Mar 3, 2005)

^^It's a difficult task to decide when the first urban heavy rail network opened in a city: for example, despite what people usually think, the first urban network in Paris opened in 1862 with the inner ring line (closed in 1937). It did not begin with the opening of the Métro in 1900. There is the same problem in NYC with El vs Subway.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

^^ That's what I'm trying to find out. NYC's lines date to before the creation of the MTA, and similarly Chicago's 'L' dates to well before the creation of the CTA. I had _thought_ that Pari's was much older than 1900


----------



## jimbojoe45 (Jun 17, 2005)

Looks like slow zones have actually increased in the past few months! Blame winter. The weather really plays havoc on our system. But I'm looking forward to continued work on the slow zones!

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/transportation/chi-cta-slow-zonesmar19,0,1479082.story


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

jimbojoe45 said:


> Looks like slow zones have actually increased in the past few months! Blame winter. The weather really plays havoc on our system. But I'm looking forward to continued work on the slow zones!
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/transportation/chi-cta-slow-zonesmar19,0,1479082.story


But at least it only crept up from 7% to 8%! Hopefully they get things fixed again this summer. They blamed most of the issue on the fact it's hard to do work in the winter when there's a half meter of snow on the ground and it can get down to -25C.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

I see in the 3rd quarter of 2008 ridership was:

680,000 trips per weekday.

Ridership has actually increased from 120,000,000 trips in the late 90's to 200,000,000 in 2008. That's pretty good growth for such an old system. Around 66%.


----------



## jimbojoe45 (Jun 17, 2005)

I posted this on the fantasy thread. But I figured you guys would appreciate it as well. It's my dream for the CTA..I can dream can't I.


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

^^That would be a kick-ass system.

The changes you propose would: allow commuters to take CTA rail around the city without having to transfer in the Loop, and connect CTA rail with Metra rail. Those are the two biggest flaws in Chicago's rail system.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

I noticed that there was no thread on Chicago's rapid transit system known as the "L" so I decided to create one.

The Chicago "EL" is the third busiest mass transit system in the US after New York and Washington DC and the second oldest after NYC. It is called the "EL" because most of it is above ground with the exception of the Dearborn Subway (ie Blue Line) and State Street Subway (ie Red Line) which go underneath the Downtown area. It is one of the few systems to operate 24/7 on the Red Line and the Blue Line.




































































































Also the CTA decorates a train for the holidays.
http://www.transitchicago.com/travel_information/holidaytrain.aspx


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

Ogilve Transportation Center


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

TheKorean said:


> Ogilve Transportation Center


Thats Metra the commuter Railway , and not anything to do with CTA.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Metra Map


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

Nexis said:


> Thats Metra the commuter Railway , and not anything to do with CTA.


Hey, it does say Metra thread also.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

TheKorean said:


> Hey, it does say Metra thread also.


Well it should be just CTA EL and BUS , Metra should go in the Railway thread.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Nexis said:


> Well it should be just CTA EL and BUS , Metra should go in the Railway thread.


Well I also noticed that there are threads here for the RER, and the Thameslink which are essentially commuter rail networks. :dunno:


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## hadeer992 (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice photos, but don't you think the stations need to be updated or modernized?


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

hadeer992 said:


> Nice photos, but don't you think the stations need to be updated or modernized?


They actually just finished modernizing the stations on the Brown Line awhile back.

However CTA is having budget issues at the moment so I would not expect much in the near future.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

http://www.transitchicago.com/news_initiatives/projects/oakton-yel.aspx
http://www.skokie.org/CDSkokieSwift.cfm

Renderings of Oakton station which will be a new infill station being constructed on the Yellow Line. The station will be the first new stop added since the route opened by CTA in 1964 as the “Skokie Swift” and will provide easy rapid transit access to downtown Skokie and the Illinois Science + Technology Park.


----------



## araman0 (Oct 12, 2005)

That Holiday train looks amazing! I love the additional "float" cars.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## tampasteve (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice thread! Lets clean it up a bit though, some of the pics are the same (at least the pic of the SE corner of the loop and the purple line Central picture, but there could be more).

I have some pics from my trip this past October that I can post, of the elevated lines, subway, and Metra.

Steve


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

http://www.transitchicago.com/news_initiatives/projects/morgan-lake.aspx

Renderings of the Lake/Morgan station which will be a new infill station on the Green and Pink Line. It is scheduled for completion in early 2012.


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Good photos! Cta and Metra stations seem more modern than others historic subway like NYC. Philadelphia and Boston.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

FabriFlorence said:


> Good photos! Cta and Metra stations seem more modern than others historic subway like NYC. Philadelphia and Boston.


That because much of the CTA rail system was built later. The extensions to O' Hare and Midway were not built until 1984 and 1993 respectively. There is also an ongoing effort to modernize the rest of the system as well.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Some construction images of the new Oakton infill station on the Yellow Line from the Skokie village website.
http://www.skokie.org/CDSkokieSwift.cfm


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Construction photos of the Morgan Street infill station on the Green and Pink line.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

> *Chicago to add more patrols around CTA train, bus networks*
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/sns-bc-il--ctasafety,0,5430678.story
> By Associated Press
> 
> ...


..


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

> *CTA orders 300 new rail cars*
> By Tracy Swartz
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/daywatch/redeye-cta-orders-300-new-rail-cars-20110720,0,6746617.story
> RedEye
> ...


..


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

> *Universal transit card due for CTA, Metra, Pace*
> *Quinn signs bill mandating new system by 2015*
> By Richard Wronski, Tribune reporter
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/ct-met-rta-farecard-20110708,0,4586380.story
> ...


..


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

lol, by 2015. _Brilliant_. Gotta love Metra for being the bratty child.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Northsider said:


> lol, by 2015. _Brilliant_. Gotta love Metra for being the bratty child.


Well I am sure the different fare setup/structure complicates things. :dunno:

Although it is ridiculous when transit agencies in the rest of the country/world have already done this in less time. :nuts:


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Some Metra train videos.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Some pics of the LaSalle Street Metra Terminal.









LaSalle/Congress Intermodel Transfer Center by zol87









LaSalle/Congress Intermodel Transfer Center by zol87









Metra LaSalle Street Station, Chicago by phototravel1









LaSalle Street Metra Station - Down the Hallway by neur0tica









LaSalle Street Station by neur0tica


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

A video on how to navigate the Chicago "L" system.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

diablo234 said:


> Metra LaSalle Street Station, Chicago by phototravel1


WTF?!? Is this a continental thing, the blatant lack of hydraulic buffers? No wonder the state of rail around the
americas is ludicrous. hno:






diablo234 said:


>


"How to navigate"?!?


_survival guide_ :nono:
_...and you'll need to look out for underground entrances to access them._ hno:
_Some entrances look new and classy while others..._ hno:
_...so don't feel frustrated if it doesn't stop for you._
_...look out for entrances to other lines if you plan to transfer to them._


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

trainrover said:


> WTF?!? Is this a continental thing, the blatant lack of hydraulic buffers? No wonder the state of rail around the
> americas is ludicrous. hno:
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously? :nuts: :sleepy:


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

diablo234 said:


> Seriously? :nuts: :sleepy:


I understood none of that babble. But let me try:



> WTF?!? Is this a continental thing, the blatant lack of hydraulic buffers? No wonder the state of rail around the
> americas is ludicrous


And _WHY _do we need those? Can't the train just, umm, _stop_? I can't think of one instance in my riding of transit around the USA in which a train overshot it's terminal and necessitated a hydraulic thingamajig....



> survival guide


Yes. It's needed. Frankly, I'm surprised there aren't commercials or programs on public access TV to show people how to use transit. People _don't_ know how to use transit. Is that a crime?



> some entrances look new


Yes, some were rebuilt within the last few decades



> while others...


Yes, our system is _VERY_ old. Give us a break. It's not cheap to REBUILD a rail line or station. But it's been done (Green, Brown, and Pink lines)



> more ridule to come


Yea, come back in 70 years and "ridule" Chicago's decrepit stations.



> further ridicule forthcoming


Bring it on. There's nothing to say that we already don't know.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

You seem to forget trainrover that mass transit has very low priority in most of the US.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

LtBk said:


> You seem to forget trainrover that mass transit has very low priority in most of the US.


Its the same in Canada....


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

hey, what happened to the hydraulic buffers?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ There's been none. Plus the municipal operator there comes out with fft: a “survival guide“ video (▼▼) geared toward honky-tonks hno: 


trainrover said:


> _...and you'll need to look out for underground entrances to access them._ hno:
> _...so don't feel frustrated if it doesn't stop for you._
> _...look out for entrances to other lines if you plan to transfer to them._


Most Americans strike me as having the queerest way at looking over their shoulders, don't you find?


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

> the CTA's map's still the only one where I've noticed station labels taking either axis, so it's not that readily clear for folks who are used to other alphabets


Huh? WTF are you talking about? It's not clear to non-english speakers that you need to tilt your head slightly to read some station names? Well, shit...how did the CTA overlook that fact that a small tiny minority of people may not be able to understand to tilt their head? 

If they don't know enough English to know how to read vertically or horizontally, then they obviously can't read it anyways, so what difference does it make? If they think they're getting off at Eizdek...they seriously have some problems not related to our system map.


> Interesting, the CTA not naming the stations, e.g., N Kedzie, S Kedzie...


Why? Then you'd have 3 S Kedzies and 2 N Kedzies. How does that help? I'm sorry, but 98% of visitors will never need to exit at ANY Kedzie, so this problem really doesn't even exist. 3 of the Kedzies are in the ghetto, while the other 2 are in completely random areas of the city with virtually no touristic benefit.



> My guess is there is no other city in the world of Chicago's size or larger that is so tied to a street grid system (if I'm wrong, tell me).


Buenos Aires? (loosely)



> If I'm on the green line and should be on the orange line, then I've got bigger problems. But I grew up in Chicago so it makes sense to me.


Exactly, trainrover is just _making up_ problems to criticize. I've never in my life heard anybody on the CTA, tourist or otherwise, comment about duplicate station naming being a true problem, or that the "civic" (lol) numbers aren't posted on every map. I guess it's a little weird at first glance, but anyone with half a brain can tell the correct station to get off on.

Chicago _IS_ unique in that streets run a grid for many many many miles. Western runs the complete length of the city, and thus has 5 different stops in the system. How else would you do it? N/S doesn't work. We can't put the _address_ as the station name (by the way, the "civic" numbers are listed at EVERY station). The easiest and simplest way is as I said above: [Line Color][Station Name]. Done. No confusion.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Northsider said:


> 3 of the Kedzies are in the ghetto


Your anger's proof for me why bother venturing into the north *end* when visiting Chicago; besides, your pointing out three of the five Kedzie stns being located in "the ghetto" reveals your dismal knowledge of your lakeside community.

"English"?!? I was referring to folks whose alphabet ain't latin :tongue:, you illiterate fool...


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Northsider said:


> ... The easiest and simplest way is as I said above: [Line Color][Station Name]. Done. No confusion.



How about blue line and 'Western' station? There are two 'Western' stations on the same line!

U cant defend this naming system. It's stupid and confusing. It doesnt matter if the 3 Kedzies are in ghetto or wherever, who cares? They have to be different. In one city/system there shouldnt be 2 stations of the same name. Nevermind if they are on different lines (which in this case isnt even the fact because of the blue line) - it's just stupid. IF the city has so long streets and the stations really are on the same street, then CTA should find a way to distinguish them and put different names o the map.

In case of blue line let it be 'Western-Cortland' for the northern branch and "Western-Van Bueren" for the southern part. It doesnt matter what names - they should be just different. It shouldnt be so difficult to think out such names even for a half-brain person, right?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Toronto has a two-line interchange station called Bloor-Yonge. The nameplates on the green-line platforms are simply labelled Yonge; the yellow-line ones, Bloor :nuts:


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

trainrover said:


> Your anger's proof for me why bother venturing into the north *end* when visiting Chicago; besides, your pointing out three of the five Kedzie stns being located in "the ghetto" reveals your dismal knowledge of your lakeside community.


lol, What anger? Check crime and poverty stats. The westside is without a doubt the worst area in Chicago, and happens to house 3 Kedzie stops. Dismal knowledge of the lakeside community? WTF are you talking about? Go back to fucking Canada or wherever you damn troll.



trainrover said:


> "English"?!? I was referring to folks whose alphabet ain't latin :tongue:, you illiterate fool...


In which case they wouldn't be able to read it anyways. Get the point? Either you know english or you don't. If some Japanese or Greeks came over to Chicago they'd either have to know enough english (you know, the most basic understanding of HOW to read a word) to know which way to read it or they don't know english at all to read anything. This would mean it's irrelevant that some names are vertical and some are horizontal. I find it highly unlikely that somebody would take a flight to the US, pass immigration and customs, navigate the airport... and then have trouble reading vertical words. You don't give people enough credit.



Falubaz said:


> How about blue line and 'Western' station? There are two 'Western' stations on the same line!


Yea, I already mentioned that, you're a bit late.



Falubaz said:


> *You *cant defend this naming system. It's stupid and confusing. It doesnt matter if the 3 Kedzies are in ghetto or wherever, who cares? They have to be different. In one city/system there shouldnt be 2 stations of the same name. Nevermind if they are on different lines (which in this case isnt even the fact because of the blue line) - it's just stupid. IF the city has so long streets and the stations really are on the same street, then CTA should find a way to distinguish them and put different names o the map.


I've not once encountered a situation, even at the beginning of my transit-taking days, where there was confusion of which station to take/get off at. As I said, you people are making problems that don't even exist. The CTA is easily one of the simplest systems to navigate in the world...I'm beginning to question your intellect if you can't make a distinction between different stops with your own words.

Doesn't matter if it's stupid or not, it's not a problem. How is my [Line Color][Station Name] solution a problem? This is what everybody does, without problems. "Yea, I'll meet you at Green Line Kedzie in 15 minutes". ??? DONE.

As for Western: "I'll meet you at Blue Line Western in Wicker Park" or "I'll meet you at Milwaukee and Western". 

There's some great Mediterranean food at Brown Line Kedzie, want to meet up there?

Confused? lol, I bet not but you'll pretend to be just to continue this asinine argument.



> In case of blue line let it be 'Western-Cortland' for the northern branch and "Western-Van Bueren" for the southern part. It doesnt matter what names - they should be just different. It shouldnt be so difficult to think out such names even for a half-brain person, right?


I suggested once to name the O'Hare Branch names the E-W streets to avoid "confusion"...but those streets aren't close enough to justify renaming the station. I guess we should just be thankful that Logan Square wasn't named Kedzie, _ZOMG what would we do then?!?!?!?! _

By the way, Mr Downtown is a member here and creator of the CTA maps. 

Anyways, please try to give me a concrete example where these station names would be confusing for a tourist. The lines have COLORS for a reason. :bash:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

U take it as an personal attack, but it's not. We claim some logic in the system. It's stupid to me (and as we can see it's not just me). 
That's why many cities renamed their stations to avoid the confusion, why did they do that?

I.e. Berlin has different writing for metro line U2 --> Olympia-Stadion
and its S-Bahn lines S5, S75 --> Olympiastadion
They are not conected but serve the same stadium, dofferent lines but same place. So they made a distinction in the writing. That is smart, not multiplying the same-name for totally different stations in different locations.

If CTA can't fix it...


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

No, I feel that you're jumping on trainrover's asinine badmouthing bandwagon, and I won't stand for it.



Falubaz said:


> It's stupid to me (and as we can see it's not just me).


Well, be clear on _what_ is stupid. Pretend you are a tourist coming into the city from an airport. In what way would this be confusing?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

What an interesting discussion about the CTA naming system for transit stations. In the future this won't be an issue since all stations will be named after corporations, so enjoy the current confusion before it's replaced by an even bigger confusion.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Northsider said:


> trainrover's asinine badmouthing bandwagon


Which of the two of us has been potty-mouthed...


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone who know Metra, are the cars used on Metra Electric line the same height as the usual gallery cars?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Woonsocket54 said:


> enjoy the current confusion before it's replaced by an even bigger confusion.


You have a point ... the quantity of corporations must, inevitably, be _downsized_ to just 1


----------



## particlez (May 5, 2008)

trainrover.... get on the st. john's wort.

Why do you bother so much with minutiae? Chicago is on the grid system and it's just about impossible to get lost with a map. You're sounding like Madame Bovary.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Falubaz said:


> How about blue line and 'Western' station? There are two 'Western' stations on the same line!
> 
> U cant defend this naming system. It's stupid and confusing. It doesnt matter if the 3 Kedzies are in ghetto or wherever, who cares? They have to be different. In one city/system there shouldnt be 2 stations of the same name. Nevermind if they are on different lines (which in this case isnt even the fact because of the blue line) - it's just stupid. IF the city has so long streets and the stations really are on the same street, then CTA should find a way to distinguish them and put different names o the map.
> 
> In case of blue line let it be 'Western-Cortland' for the northern branch and "Western-Van Bueren" for the southern part. It doesnt matter what names - they should be just different. It shouldnt be so difficult to think out such names even for a half-brain person, right?


It's not confusing when you consider the grid system layout of the city and the layout of the current train system. As of right now all lines pass thru the Loop or "Downtown" so if you know how to read a map and follow directions it is pretty clear how to get to your destination.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

In the grand scheme of things, the CTA is not the worst offender.

In *New York* there are multiple grids, so that there is a 59th Street station in Brooklyn and one with the same name in Manhattan, not to mention 5 stations in Manhattan alone named 23rd Street.

In *Pyongyang*, station names are not related to geography.

In *Moscow*, a transfer station usually has multiple names for multiple lines.


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

Theres 3 Avenue Us and 3 Kings Highways too. For NYC.

To be fair PyoungYang is the worst example.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Woonsocket54 said:


> In *Moscow*, a transfer station usually has multiple names for multiple lines.


THe Buenos Aires Subte is also a huge offender in this same regard. One transfer station for example would have two different names for each line although the station names themselves are related to geography which at least helps.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Which isnt smart as well.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

particlez, you can't read either hno:


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

I've been here 10 years and have noticed that the same station names appear all the time, but certainly never thought about it so much!

Strangely, in that 10 years I've never once seen anyone get confused at that aspect of the station names. Friend, tourist, visiting family or coworkers. It just works.

If there would be any confusion, people just naturally say the color of the line and then the station. Since in most cases you'd say things like "XXX station" on the "XXX line" regardless of what city you're in - this is fairly normal. You'd say you're going to the Western Brown Line, or the Grand Red Line. You say it for any station, much like you would anywhere in the world.

As for Western Blue Line showing up twice. I've actually never heard anyone point that out before. Normally people tend to go from one of the branches into downtown. There's not a ton of traffic between lines running from the northeast to southeast side of the city. 

If someone was saying "go to the western blue", most anyone with knowledge of the city would naturally either know or ask which stop to go to. They're very different neighborhoods. If it was a visitor, on the blue line a lot of locals with classify which branch they're talking about. You'd say something like "california stop on the o'hare blue line", or "western on the congress(or forest park) blue line".


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Before the Pink Line was introduced, there were 3 stations named Western on the Blue Line, with 2 of them just 1.5 miles away from each other! Between those two stations is a Metra stop called Western Avenue (there are 2 Metra stops with that name, BTW).


----------



## MelbourneCity (Sep 12, 2002)

Mr Downtown said:


> What we currently call the Pink Line, and short portions of other lines, have indeed been supplanted with concrete. But just because a steel structure needs to be painted doesn't mean it's structurally unsound.


Thanks, so the structural integrity of the 'El' is sound and will remain so for many more decades. Definately gives Chicago a unique feel. What sort of upgrade funds are available to improve the appearance of the network?


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

> so the structural integrity of the *'L'* is sound and will remain so for many more decades


So they say. 



> What sort of upgrade funds are available to improve the appearance of the network?


Appearance? Hell, we're just happy there's money to keep it _running_.


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

^ As is for every other rapid transit systems in North America, other thsn Vancouver.

Because its new Vancouver's Skytrain looks great.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

krnboy1009 said:


> ^ As is for every other rapid transit systems in North America, other thsn Vancouver.
> 
> Because its new Vancouver's Skytrain looks great.


The Skytrain is relatively new. Remember, many sections of Chicago's L dates back to the 1890's.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The new stop on the Yellow Line is opening on April 30 in Skokie.


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

Northsider said:


> The Skytrain is relatively new. Remember, many sections of Chicago's L dates back to the 1890's.


Yea, that shaking wooden platforms though. It really shakes especially when its really windy.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Honestly, I thought Chicago's els predated the 1890s ...


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

^^ The South Side Rapid Transit Line opened in 1892 in time for the Colombian Expo.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

MelbourneCity said:


> Thanks, so the structural integrity of the 'El' is sound and will remain so for many more decades. Definately gives Chicago a unique feel. *What sort of upgrade funds are available to improve the appearance of the network*?


* They're rebuilding all of the subway stations on the Red Line through downtown. They started with Lake, Jackson, Chicago and Roosevelt, and have no completed Jackson and just a few months ago, Grand. They're now starting on the Clark/Lake stations. I believe work is also being done on the Blue Line subway stations. I know Jackson was rebuilt a few years ago.

* They're painting the L structure in the Loop, starting with the Wabash side a few years ago. They're also tearing down the Randolph and Madison stations (the worst looking in the Loop) and replacing them with one larger station in between.

* Coverage is being increased with brand new stations at Oakton on the Yellow Line, Cermack on the Green Line and Morgan on the Green and Pink lines. 

* Non-appearance items are track replacement along the elevated loop, track rehabiliation along the south branch of the Red Line, Puple Line viaduct work up north and security camera installation at all stations.

* Dozens of new bus tracker displays are being installed in bus shelters throughout the city, announcing via GPS how long until the next 5-6 buses arrive.

Work on the Granville, Morse, Thorndale, Argyle, Berwyn, Lawrence and Jarvis stations along the north Red Line is getting underway, with each station closing for around 6 weeks. The planned work will include:

Station houses:
New windows, doors and exterior lighting 
Exterior tuck pointing 
Improved station layouts 
New turnstiles 
New interior finishes (tile, floor, walls and ceiling) 
New signage and interior lighting 
Site improvements including sidewalk repairs and new bike racks 
Security camera system will be maintained and/or modified 

Trackwork:
New waterproofing and drainage system 
New track in area of viaduct 
Repair concrete trackbed and walls 

Viaducts:
Concrete repairs to station viaducts 
Painting/coating in viaduct areas 
New, brighter lighting under viaducts 

Platforms:
Platform deck structure and foundation replacement 
Platform fixtures, furnishings and canopy improvements 
New customer communication system 

Crews are (finally) doing a hard cleaning and renovation of over 100 stations throughout the system. Spending between a few hundred thousand and a million on each station to send in multiple crews and tackle any fixable issues they can find. Mostly focusing on power-wash walls, floors, stairs, ceilings and elevators, repaint painted surfaces, improve the lighting, remove graffiti, clean gutters and drains, replace outdated or damaged signage, etc. These have been met with a lot of praise, as many of the stations that are decades old look almost new within a week of hard work.

To date the following stations have been worked on:

Chicago, Division and Grand (Blue Line) 
35th-Bronzeville-IIT (Green Line) 
Addison (Red Line) 
Jackson (Blue Line) 
Monroe (Blue Line) 
Washington (Blue Line) 
Clark/Lake (Blue Line, Thompson Center) 
Harrison (Red Line) 
Monroe (Red Line) 
Western (Orange Line) 
Lake (Red Line) 
43rd (Green Line) 
Chicago (Red Line) 
Belmont (Blue Line) 
Halsted (Green Line) 
Addison (Brown Line) 
Polk (Pink Line) 
Pulaski (Green Line) 
Argyle (Red Line) 
California (Blue Line) 
Kostner (Pink Line) 
Skokie (Yellow Line) 
Cicero (Blue Line) 
Jarvis (Red Line) 
Halsted (Orange Line) 
South Blvd. (Purple Line) 
Logan Square (Blue Line) 
47th (Red Line) 
Damen (Blue Line) 
Washington (Blue Line)


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Even something for the rusty ADA-non-compliant purple-headed stepchild in Evanston.

http://www.cityofevanston.org/public-works/purple-line-viaduct-project/timeline/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

A new rapid transit station has opened in Skokie, IL. This is the third station on the CTA Yellow Line and the sole intermediate station between the termini at Dempster St (Skokie) and Howard St (Chicago).

Source: http://gridchicago.com/2012/grid-shots-shiny-and-new/ AND http://www.flickr.com/photos/zol87/sets/72157629568711638/with/6982276222/


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

Does Brown Line have grade crossings? I rode from Kimball to the Loop but it was at night and couldnt see much outside.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Yes, the Brown Line runs at grade west of the Chicago River, so there are grade crossings between Rockwell and Kimball stations.

There are also grade crossings on the Pink and Purple lines.


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pink? I thought that was all elevated.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Just how many further disqualifications might Chicago bear? :sly:


*



Brown Line -- it seems this crossing was finally equipped with barriers around 2007 :dunno:






Purple Line






Pink Line







Blue Line -- comment to this video claims two dozens' worth :uh:*​


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Prior to June 2006, the Blue Line split on the west side of Chicago, and one of the branches ran mostly elevated to Cicero but ended up on the surface.

On June 25, 2006, the CTA introduced the Pink Line and Cicero trains (known as the Cermak branch) started running into the Loop. The result is that the Blue Line is now entirely underground/elevated/freeway median and the new Pink Line is elevated/surface. 

The last video in the above post shows the Pink Line.



trainrover said:


> Just how many further disqualifications might Chicago bear? :sly:


Tokyo's way worse. They have commuter trains running at grade at metro frequency over busy crossings that are open for one minute per hour. Here, these are just a few short stretches on the periphery with relatively little auto traffic and easily accessible workaround roads that do not intersect with rail.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

trainrover said:


> Just how many further disqualifications might Chicago bear? :sly:
> 
> Disqualifications?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

"Commuter trains" is fine, quite understandable, but going so far as to be seeing the words "subway" and "crossing" constituting the title to one of the those four videos, well ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

trainrover, get ready to _disqualify_ Chicago with your witty wordgasms:


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Chicagoago said:


> Disqualifications?


I think what he means is that the official definition of rapid transit (ie subway or metro) requires that it be both high frequency and fully grade separated from other traffic including pedestrians, road vehicles, and general railroad. Systems that meet only one criteria by being only grade separated and low frequency or being high frequency and non-grade separated tend to be classed as something else such as commuter rail, light rail etc.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Then there's no Tokyo metro because most if not all of those lines continue as commuter rail past their termini in a through-running shenanigan.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

I take it no --uhm-- rapid transit replacement's forecast :sly:


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

mute! :wallbash:​


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Several instances in the Chicago "L" system in which there is more than one station with the same name. (Correct me if I'm wrong, though.)

* Addison (3)
* Ashland (2, a third is titled "Ashland/63rd")
* Austin (2)
* Belmont (2)
* California (3)
* Central (2)
* Chicago (3)
* Cicero (3)
* Clinton (2)
* Damen (3)
* Grand (2)
* Halsted (2)
* Harlem (3, and two are on the Blue Line)
* Irving Park (2)
* Jackson (2)
* Kedzie (4)
* Monroe (2, Dearborn and State)
* Montrose (2)
* Oak Park (2)
* Pulaski (4)
* Roosevelt (2, Wabash and State)
* Western (5)


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

And what's interesting is that only the two stations named Central refer to two different streets. The Purple Line station is on Central Street in Evanston; the Green Line station is on Central Avenue on the West Side. The two neighborhoods are like night and day.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

trainrover said:


> mute! :wallbash:​


Nice find! I love time lapse videos of the L


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Ridership from 2008 to 2012 on the trains for March, average weekday:

Red: 
2008: 218,526
2012: 252,729
+16%

Blue:
2008: 140,751
2012: 167,949
+19%

Brown:
2008: 68,959
2012: 105,428
+53%

Orange:
2008: 53,078
2012: 56,073
+5%

Green:
2008: 60,999
2012: 65,356
+7%

Purple:
2008: 31,402
2012: 41,036
+31%

Pink:
2008: 25,057
2012: 31,255
+25%

Yellow:
2008: 4,232
2012: 5,098
+20%

Total:
2008: 603,003
2012: 724,924
+20%

The biggest gains as far as actual riders has been on the Red Line, Brown Line and Blue lines coming in from the north side of the city. I take the Red Line and Brown Line every day, and the past few years it's gotten very difficult to get on trains during rush hour, even though they come one after another.


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

Is it possible that the only reason why Red line gets the most passenegers is because they serve the most area and has most stations? How crowded are the Loop lines compared to red and blue lines during rush hour?


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

krnboy1009 said:


> Is it possible that the only reason why Red line gets the most passenegers is because they serve the most area and has most stations? How crowded are the Loop lines compared to red and blue lines during rush hour?


75% of the Red Line boardings are on the north side and the downtown subway sections. The Red Line gets the most riders because it runs through the very dense areas along the north lakefront. Well over 100,000 of the Red Line boardings are just in the 9 stations from Wilson through downtown. Areas that have a lot of middle and upper class young professionals that work in the downtown loop.

The 9 stations that make up the Loop Elevated trains handle 75,000 boardings per day. Another 22,000 board at the Merch Mart/Chicago/Clinton stations that are just outside the loop, but still downtown. 107,000 boardings per day are on the 11 Blue/Red Line subway stations downtown.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Chicagoago said:


> I love time lapse videos of the L


Oh? Then please share here others you know of (thank you). Upon seeing the following superb shot of the spruced-up junction, I'd actually been trying to score timelapses of it to be sharing here:


Woonsocket54 said:


>


----------



## Mr Downtown (Aug 1, 2006)

^This is actually a picture of Tower 18 before the tower replacement.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

May 18 - opening of Morgan station on Pink & Green lines.



























































































source: Steven Vance (http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesbondsv/with/7222781458/)


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^Is it a refurbished or brand new station added just now?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

This is a brand-new infill station on an existing line. There was a previous station on this site 1893-1948.
See more here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morgan_(CTA_station).


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/ct-met-kamin-morgan-0528-20120529,0,7433092.story
> 
> *Gleaming new CTA station raises question: What price architecture?*
> 
> ...


....


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

May-Sep 2013
Red Line Dan Ryan Branch will be shut down for total track replacement to eliminate slow zones
Buses will provide alternative service on the South Side. Southbound red line trains will switch over to the Green Line for through-service to Ashland/63rd in Englewood.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

> *CTA's 2011 ridership at 20-year high*
> 
> (Updated 11:25 a.m.)
> 
> ...


..


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

> *Chicago Tribune: Bombardier's new CTA rail cars back on track*
> 
> The Bombardier Transportation in Plattsburgh N.Y. manufactures the rail cars for the CTA. They fixed the problem with the wheel housings on the rail cars. (Nancy Stone, Chicago Tribune)


..


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Subway rail replacement, from CTA flickr account









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctaweb/7516076600/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctaweb/7516076366/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctaweb/7516076110/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctaweb/7516073826/


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

^^ So what exactly catches fire when the bi-annual Blue Line fires happen? Is it the grease on the wooden ties? If so, will the concrete tie replacements remove this issue?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Reopening of Granville station (Red Line) after renovation
(photos from CTA flickr account)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctaweb/7568968742/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctaweb/7568874016/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctaweb/7568783922/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctaweb/7568784094/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctaweb/7568784394/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctaweb/7568784594/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctaweb/7568784810/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctaweb/7568785066/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctaweb/7568785324/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctaweb/7568785606/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctaweb/7568785814/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctaweb/7568786020/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctaweb/7568786472/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctaweb/7568787458/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctaweb/7568788324/


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

Here are a few videos I took of the CTA in Chicago.

Enjoy,

Luke


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

source: CTA flickr account









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctaweb/7679551830/

This photo shows the track layout at a new crossover that's being installed at Washington as part of Loop Track Renewal work. Once put into service, this new "diamond" crossover will allow for more flexible rerouting of trains on the Loop 'L' during special circumstances.

Washington/Wells is the station in view.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctaweb/7679551216/

This photo shows the track layout at a new crossover that's being installed at Washington as part of Loop Track Renewal work. Once put into service, this new "diamond" crossover will allow for more flexible rerouting of trains on the Loop 'L' during special circumstances.

This view is facing north toward Tower 18 (Lake/Wells Junction) and Merchandise Mart on the Brown/Purple Lines, from Washington.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

new pylons for Ashland Station on the Orange Line

before:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctaweb/7742733164/in/photostream/

after:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctaweb/7742734916/in/photostream/


----------



## elliot42 (Feb 22, 2007)

--Imagine if they built subways running the length of Cicero and Western, a downtown circle line (north, halsted, michigan, and cermak), and e-w lines on fullerton and 95th street! 

(yes, a pipe dream, but this IS chicago after all; make no small plans!):nuts:



Chicagoago said:


> Ridership from 2008 to 2012 on the trains for March, average weekday:
> 
> Red:
> 2008: 218,526
> ...


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

June Ridership:

Weekday:
2008: 660,507
2009: 652,550
2010: 694,711
2011: 722,761
2012: 749,543
+13.5%

Saturday:
2008: 402,225
2009: 422,951
2010: 443,870
2011: 483,166
2012: 510,145
+26.8%

Sunday: 
2008: 298,368
2009: 349,968
2010: 350,305
2011: 414,502
2012: 415,465
+39.2%


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

CTA needs to renovate their underground stations, but that is gonna be a major challenge. 

most of them smell like urine....


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

CTA Wilson station reconstruction renderings released today
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctaweb/sets/72157631691105777/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Please use the BBcode when posting Flickr pictures...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Nexis said:


> Please use the BBcode when posting Flickr pictures...


Why? I've always wondered what BB code does. What must it prevent from happening? What's better about it? :?

BTW, embedding multiple objects (e.g., your vids ^^) in a single post is discouraged


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Nexis said:


> Please use the BBcode when posting Flickr pictures...


This is off-topic. I have informed the mods.


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow...awesome pictures and videos.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

trainrover said:


> Why? I've always wondered what BB code does. What must it prevent from happening? What's better about it? :?
> 
> BTW, embedding multiple objects (e.g., your vids ^^) in a single post is discouraged


Its in the rules your supposed use the bbcode , it links right to the picture...instead of hotlinking which drives me nuts... When I want to find out where the picture is from or where on Flickr its from I can't find it or need to dig through pages....

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=78353120&postcount=1


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Some of my pics from Chicago's 'L' taken in july/august 2012


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Woonsocket54 said:


> This is off-topic. I have informed the mods.


Have you? I haven't got a message about it...

Also, Nexis is absolutely right. If you don't use the BB code I will delete your post and issue an infraction. Flickr has blocked SSC in the past due to improper citation of photos hosted there. We do NOT want this to happen again.

Also, I would request that any members who have a problem PM me. I cannot read every thread everywhere and might miss important posts like this. 

Many thanks.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Svartmetall said:


> Have you? I haven't got a message about it...
> 
> Also, Nexis is absolutely right. If you don't use the BB code I will delete your post and issue an infraction. Flickr has blocked SSC in the past due to improper citation of photos hosted there. We do NOT want this to happen again.
> 
> ...


Never mind. I'm using BB code now that I've figured it out. But I shouldn't have to dig through rules placed who-knows-where to figure out the policy regarding Flickr.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Never mind. I'm using BB code now that I've figured it out. But I shouldn't have to dig through rules placed who-knows-where to figure out the policy regarding Flickr.


That's a fair enough point. I will make an announcement in all areas of the forum I moderate telling people to properly source their Flickr material.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

And please add an explanation with the forthcoming instruction, because I still can't follow why it be necessary ... every time I quote somebody's flikr, its hyperlinked automatically


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Those are quite narrow platforms there! Did you find it a bit claustrophobic?


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Well, not really. I find much more claustrophobic the stations with plattform screen doors in other cities.


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

...


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

The interesting thing about the subway in Chicago is that the platforms go underneath the whole downtown - pity they closed them and you cant go from one station to another any more!


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Why have they closed segments of stations?


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Probably to prevent littering or even crimes there, coz these platforms are not used by normal service. Trains just bypass them without stopping.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Station: Main, purple line


----------



## orulz (Apr 26, 2005)

In the State and Dearborn subways, they have what they call "continuous platforms." The platforms extend for like 3/4 mile. The trains stop at three or four spots along this length. They define the "stations" on these extra long platforms by blocking off the areas where trains do not stop.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Cargo "L"


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

btw great photos Falubaz :cheers:

They really showcase some of the unique features of the Chicago "L" really well.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Pulaski - Blue line


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

The Loop


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

This seems more in the pipe dream fantasy realm but I thought I would still post it.......



> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...eetcar-desire-20121025,0,1280965.story?page=1
> 
> *Milwaukee's transit debate: Streetcar desire vs. disaster
> Mayor touts economic benefits, but critics say plan sure to run off rails*
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Portland's streetcar, unlike the light rail system, has not been considered a success.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Portland's streetcar, unlike the light rail system, has not been considered a success.


I Don't know why they keep praising it , Philly and Toronto are better systems...


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Portland's streetcar, unlike the light rail system, has not been considered a success.


Streetcars are just too slow. LRT are way better.

More of Chicago's "L" from me:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

I really like those wooden platforms. opcorn:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^Really? I think they look so poor and provisionally or temporarily.


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

Falubaz said:


> ^^Really? I think they look so poor and provisionally or temporarily.


They don't look provisional to me at all, they look like they've been there for many many years. It just fits in with the old-school character of the 'L', I think.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Could you get a pesky splinter (slither?) from one of those platforms there :?


----------



## stevevance (Jul 4, 2007)

The wood is of a good quality and preparation - no one gets splinters. The CTA recently had a problem though with wood that was installed ~2006 at stations rebuilt in the Brown Line Capacity Expansion Project. They started rotting way earlier than anyone had intended. I think they were replaced under warranty. 

The wood is often necessary because the 'L' structures are not strong enough to support a concrete deck. This is apparent in the Red North Station Interim Improvements: most stations had their wood replaced with concrete but Lawrence (see news) could not because it was partially on an embankment (which can support concrete) but partially on a viaduct (which couldn't support concrete).


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^Sounds logic.

One more wooden platform


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

stevevance said:


> The wood is of a good quality and preparation - no one gets splinters....


Also, our winters really **** up concrete. Wood is way easier and cheaper to replace than concrete.



> The wood is often necessary because the 'L' structures are not strong enough to support a concrete deck.


Interesting. why then do Belmont and Fullerton have the massive concrete platforms when supported by the steel structure? (haven't been off at those stops in a _loooong_ time...they might've redone the support structure)


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

It's not so much the sounds of its logic as the looks of its price tag.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

It's up there...









...and down there...


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## stevevance (Jul 4, 2007)

Northsider said:


> Interesting. why then do Belmont and Fullerton have the massive concrete platforms when supported by the steel structure? (haven't been off at those stops in a _loooong_ time...they might've redone the support structure)



Belmont Red/Brown/Purple in 2006, with iron structure and wooden platform:

Red line SB at Belmont by Steven Vance, on Flickr

And in 2012, concrete and steel structures with concrete platform:

Belmont CTA Artwork by Zol87, on Flickr

CTA 5000 series by drew*in*chicago, on Flickr


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Some more videos of the CTA Holiday Train for Christmas.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Other types of trains also caught on film here ​


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## geometarkv (Apr 12, 2012)

I think that wooden platforms is a shame for Chicago!


----------



## BJC450Chicago (Dec 25, 2007)

I agree. The wooden platforms are horrible. I prefer concrete platforms. It looks cleaner and they don't warp. Now CTA has to replace the wooden platforms all newly renovated stations because the wood was faulty at a cost of $5.7 Million. I prefer concrete platforms. http://www.chicagonow.com/cta-tattl...form-mistake-balloons-to-5-7-million/#image/5


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

It's not so much the material...more the way the planks are assembled...very uneven and capable of tripping you is the way I remember them.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## geometarkv (Apr 12, 2012)

Fifty years of chicago L metro http://bit.ly/WeCQCK


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Hmm, very interesting...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

South Side Green Line Track Work by cta web, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*CHICAGO | Garfield (Green Line) Station*


Garfield Elevated Station Improvements by cta web, on Flickr

The Garfield station has received two new, wide, temporary stairwells and banks of turnstiles to allow for easier connections for larger numbers of people to use the station, with direct connections to a new bus terminal, on the east side of the station.

This work is in anticipation of the Red Line South Reconstruction Project, which will reroute Red Line service to Ashland/63rd via the South Side 'L'. During the work, both the Red Line (Howard-Ashland/63rd service via the State Street Subway) and Green Line (Harlem-Cottage Grove service) will serve this station.


Garfield Elevated Station Improvements by cta web, on Flickr


Garfield Elevated Station Improvements by cta web, on Flickr


Garfield Elevated Station Improvements by cta web, on Flickr


Garfield Elevated Station Improvements by cta web, on Flickr


Garfield Elevated Station Improvements by cta web, on Flickr


Garfield Elevated Station Improvements by cta web, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Temporary Ashland/63rd Signage by cta web, on Flickr

As we performed some of the finishing touches on getting ready for the Red Line South Reconstruction project and reroutes, CTA workers made their way across the Red Line to put up temporary signs indicating Ashland/63rd as the terminus of the Red Line opposite Howard, as trains will terminate there, instead of 95th/Dan Ryan, for five months during the project.


Temporary Ashland/63rd Signage by cta web, on Flickr


Garfield Station - Shuttle Transfer Preparations by cta web, on Flickr

Workers install hardware under the 'L' near new signs that help guide people to buses and trains at Garfield, which is about to be a major transfer point between free shuttles and Red Line and Green Line trains.

Some finishing touches have been going in at Garfield in preparation for the large number of people who will be transferring from free, express shuttles to the station--including improvements to passenger flow in and out of the station, bus terminal connections and new customer information.

Service changes for the reconstruction project begin May 19th! Know before you go: redlinesouth.com/


Garfield Station - Shuttle Transfer Preparations by cta web, on Flickr

Garfield Station - Shuttle Transfer Preparations

New digital signs showing CTA Train Tracker show upcoming estimated arrivals. An update to Train Tracker added more schedule-based data to show trains beyond just those which are already in service and generating real-time info, so you can always see the next train and when a following train should arrive.

Some finishing touches have been going in at Garfield in preparation for the large number of people who will be transferring from free, express shuttles to the station--including improvements to passenger flow in and out of the station, bus terminal connections and new customer information.

Service changes for the reconstruction project begin May 19th! Know before you go: redlinesouth.com/


Garfield Station - Shuttle Transfer Preparations by cta web, on Flickr

These signs, often called "breadcrumbs," help guide you to where to go for buses, parking, paratransit, or the Kiss & Ride.


Garfield Station - Shuttle Transfer Preparations by cta web, on Flickr

A wide bank of turnstiles is in place for entry to trains to downtown and Howard or Harlem, via the Red Line and Green Line, respectively.


Garfield Station - Shuttle Transfer Preparations by cta web, on Flickr

An electrician works on some wiring under new signs that indicate service toward Ashland/63rd or Cottage Grove.


Garfield Station - Shuttle Transfer Preparations by cta web, on Flickr

Turnstiles will allow free entry, so the Chicago Card discs have been replaced with graphics that note it's a free transfer.


Garfield Station - Shuttle Transfer Preparations by cta web, on Flickr

New signs for outbound service show Red Line to Ashland/63rd and Green Line to Cottage Grove.


Garfield Station - Shuttle Transfer Preparations by cta web, on Flickr

Signs that direct people to the special, free, express shuttles that will take them to closed Red Line South stations have been mounted in the bus terminal.


Garfield Station - Shuttle Transfer Preparations by cta web, on Flickr

A Red Line timetable for the Garfield elevated station, showing Howard-Ashland/63rd Service appears on a windbreak.


Red Line Training/Demonstration Train by cta web, on Flickr

As with most major new routings implemented by CTA, we've been running some training/demonstration trains with employees to follow the Red Line's new, temporary route for during Red Line South Reconstruction. The train operated from Howard to Ashland/63rd, and back, via the State Street Subway.

These photos show information that was posted inside the train—as well as the train itself with its red, Howard and Ashland/63rd destination signs—as it made its way across the new routing.


Red Line Training/Demonstration Train by cta web, on Flickr

These photos show information that was posted inside the train—as well as the train itself with its red, Howard and Ashland/63rd destination signs—as it made its way across the new routing.


Green Line Training/Demonstration Train by cta web, on Flickr

As with most major new routings implemented by CTA, we've been running some training/demonstration trains with employees to follow the Green Line's new, temporary routings for during Red Line South Reconstruction. The train operated from Harlem/Lake to Roosevelt, as well as around the full Outer Loop track, and back to Harlem, as some morning and evening rush hour trips will do (respectively).

These photos show information that was posted inside the train—as well as the train itself with its green, Loop and Roosevelt destination signs.


Green Line Training/Demonstration Train by cta web, on Flickr

These photos show information that was posted inside the train—as well as the train itself with its green, Loop and Roosevelt destination signs.


Red Line Training/Demonstration Train by cta web, on Flickr

As with most major new routings implemented by CTA, we've been running some training/demonstration trains with employees to follow the Red Line's new, temporary route for during Red Line South Reconstruction. The train operated from Howard to Ashland/63rd, and back, via the State Street Subway.

These photos show information that was posted inside the train—as well as the train itself with its red, Howard and Ashland/63rd destination signs—as it made its way across the new routing.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Unused partially completed station under Block 37 in the Loop:

http://www.chicagobusiness.com/article/20130612/BLOGS02/130619910


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Red Line South reconstruction*


Red Line South Reconstruction - Week 5 by cta web, on Flickr


Red Line South Reconstruction - Week 5 by cta web, on Flickr


Red Line South Reconstruction - Week 5 by cta web, on Flickr


Red Line South Reconstruction - Week 5 by cta web, on Flickr


Red Line South Reconstruction - Week 5 by cta web, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Red Line South reconstruction*


Red Line South Reconstruction - Week 9 by cta web, on Flickr
The first large sections of new track components on the Red Line South are beginning to go in at the south end of the route! These photos are from near 95th/Dan Ryan. Track ties and tie plates, are mostly what you see here, so far. The "running rails" (the rails on which trains physically run) are clipped onto the tie plates, which are the flat pieces of metal already affixed to the wooden ties at the correct distance apart.

More than just the rails on which trains run must be installed--components like the third rail and complex signaling system elements will also need to be installed before the track is complete.


Red Line South Reconstruction - Week 9 by cta web, on Flickr


Red Line South Reconstruction - Week 9 by cta web, on Flickr


Red Line South Reconstruction - Week 9 by cta web, on Flickr


Red Line South Reconstruction - Week 9 by cta web, on Flickr


Red Line South Reconstruction - Week 9 by cta web, on Flickr


Red Line South Reconstruction - Week 9 by cta web, on Flickr


Red Line South Reconstruction - Week 9 by cta web, on Flickr


Red Line South Reconstruction - Week 9 by cta web, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Kimball station track replacement*

Tracks are being replaced at Kimball station, the ground-level terminus of the CTA Brown Line in the Albany Park district of the Northwest Side.


Kimball Track Work - Demolition by cta web, on Flickr


Kimball Track Work by cta web, on Flickr

signs tell passengers to go to the Kedzie station, the temporary terminus during works at Kimball


Kimball Track Work by cta web, on Flickr


Kimball Track Work by cta web, on Flickr


Kimball Track Work - Demolition by cta web, on Flickr


Kimball Track Work - Demolition by cta web, on Flickr


----------



## emu5088 (Jun 20, 2011)

Really cool thread. I'm on a Chicago binge now at SSC- only was fortunate enough to visit the city once though, sadly...in a February (brr)! But I rode CTA quite often. I must say, of the ten or so cities I've been to in North America with light or heavy rail, Chicago is by far the best designed, in my opinion. (Yes, I know that's not saying anything by European standards). I love the spiraling out of the city from the Loop, and the aesthetics of the L's (or is it El's?) passing closely to the buildings above the streets is quite iconic. The system has a great balance between areas of coverage and ease of navigation for out-of-towners. 



suburbicide said:


> I really like those wooden platforms. opcorn:


I was going through the whole thread waiting for a comment about the wooden platforms! I agree completely, they help give the system a classic, intimate feel. (Classically designed with modern standards of safety doesn't have to be a contradiction.) I think they should keep using wood when the stations need maintenance/replacing. Besides the classical aesthetics, according to a well-informed user above, apparently it's necessary/practical to meet the weight restrictions of the lower supports. 

Keep up the great photos! Love Chi-town! :cheers:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Ventra*

The Ventra card is being rolled out in Chicago. It will be used to pay for CTA trains and buses and Pace buses (suburban Chicago). The system looks to be similar to CharlieCard in Boston area and Clipper card in SF Bay area.


Ventra Vending Machine Preview Event by cta web, on Flickr


Ventra Vending Machine Preview Event by cta web, on Flickr


Ventra Vending Machine Preview Event by cta web, on Flickr


----------



## pudgym29 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Last run of CTA 2200-series traincars*

  Here are all the images I took while on the Chicago Transit Authority's last run of the 2200-series rapid transit cars (Thursday, 8 August 2013). 
There are 125 jpgs + 8 indices = 133 images ~ 61.5 MB
Here is what you will get.         

Download the .rar file here.
The DL Pass is 2200
The .rar file password is = "blinker_doors" {without the quotes}.
My photographs are all Creative Commons - Noncommercial - Allow Derivative Works - Share Alike.
Enjoy the images. Vote me up. :cheers:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*2200 series*

What can one say about the blinker doors on the 2200 trains? I think anyone who struggled to get his or her luggage into the train on the way to ORD will not miss them.


2200-series Railcars Farewell Trip by cta web, on Flickr


2200-series Railcars Farewell Trip by cta web, on Flickr


2200-series Railcars Farewell Trip by cta web, on Flickr


2200-series Railcars Farewell Trip by cta web, on Flickr


2200-series Railcars Farewell Trip by cta web, on Flickr


----------



## dashyfreak (Mar 22, 2013)

Why weren't concrete sleepers/rail road ties used?


----------



## Mr Downtown (Aug 1, 2006)

^CTA's experience with them (an older two-block design) was not good at all, and that's what was removed for the rebuild. 

In fact, the results in the US have been mixed at best. Amtrak, Metro North, and New Jersey Transit have all put in concrete ties only to remove them a few years later.


----------



## dashyfreak (Mar 22, 2013)

Interesting. Thanks!


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Mr Downtown said:


> ^CTA's experience with them (an older two-block design) was not good at all, and that's what was removed for the rebuild.
> 
> In fact, the results in the US have been mixed at best. Amtrak, Metro North, and New Jersey Transit have all put in concrete ties only to remove them a few years later.


Thats not true , the only tie issues were traced back bad concrete mixes which have also effected bridges and tunnels wiched needed to be rebuilt again.


----------



## Mr Downtown (Aug 1, 2006)

The agencies I named removed the concrete ties, didn't they? Did they replace them with wood or concrete?


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Woonsocket54 said:


> What can one say about *the blinker doors *on the 2200 trains? I think anyone who struggled to get his or her luggage into the train on the way to ORD will not miss them.
> r


I'll never understand why for years they put the 2200 trains on the O'Hare run for that very reason. Seemed completely counter intuitive when there other cars without the blinker doors that were available being used by other lines.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

nomarandlee said:


> I'll never understand why for years they put the 2200 trains on the O'Hare run for that very reason. Seemed completely counter intuitive when there other cars without the blinker doors that were available being used by other lines.


I always thought that as well, it's the one line I WOULDN'T put them on. I wonder if it had something to do with the fact that the Blue Line is pretty much the only "isolated" line of the system, and originally these cars were bought for that specific route. It's very easy to switch all the trains around on the other lines since they all mesh together on the Loop Elevated except the Red Line, which integrates once it gets up north of downtown and meshes with the Brown and Purple lines (or at least you can fairly easily switch out cars on all the lines). Maybe they wanted to keep all the blinker door trains segregated and have one rail yard responsible for maint? Not have them get mixed up with train segments on the other lines?

I believe the only place the Blue Line can integrate with the rest of the system is the link around the Illinois Medical Center. The Pink Line crosses the Blue Line/Expressway/Roadways with a link very very high in the air, then decends down in the middle of the expressway and almost immediately dives down again into a subway. The grade change is quite pronounced. From Subway up to ground level, up above to the bridges crossing the expressway and then up again to clear those bridges.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

5000s with Blue Interiors by cta web, on Flickr


----------



## Pierre50 (Jun 4, 2013)

Great and Splendid pictures
Thanks

I love the temporary possible art created by snow and ice although it may be difficult for some persons.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

I know it's winter, but i still have pics from summer 
O'Hare








Midway


----------



## elliot42 (Feb 22, 2007)

My favorite of the bunch:
(would love to see it in blue-tone, or sepia-tone, if you can do it)

Ashland station by Thanasis Alatsidis, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

^^
Very strange how the three downtown blueline stations all share one gigantic platform


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sopomon said:


> ^^
> Very strange how the three downtown blueline stations all share one gigantic platform


I found it kind of odd too.


----------



## MelbourneCity (Sep 12, 2002)

I think the red line is similar too.


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

I believe the stations are actually set up that way because the loop is so dense that having stations every couple of blocks allows for even more direct proximity to a lot more offices.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Promotion of Blue line O'Hare section closure:


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Sopomon said:


> ^^
> Very strange how the three downtown blueline stations all share one gigantic platform


I don't understand - how does this work?


----------



## xeror (Aug 21, 2004)

city_thing said:


> I don't understand - how does this work?


The platform, which is built between two tracks, spans 3 stations long. The train first stops at one end of the platform (1st station), then moves to the middle of the platform (2nd station), and then moves to the other end of the platform (3rd station). You can basically walk from one station to another one along the platform.

=[==========][===========][===========]= <- track
|---------------------------------------------|
| Jackson Monroe Washington | <- continuous platform
|---------------------------------------------|
=[==========][===========][===========]= <- track


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Basically you could walk from one station to another one along the platform but... now you cant, they blocked the way.


----------



## xeror (Aug 21, 2004)

^^ that's unfortunate


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

It would be nice, right? I think they blocked the passage due to the security seasons.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*New buses for the CTA*



Source: CTA flickr account (http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctaweb/)


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

city_thing said:


> I don't understand - how does this work?


It's fairly simple really. It's just a cut and cover subway running down Dearborn Street (there's an almost exact copy of it one street over running down State Street for the red line).

The north and west branches of the blue line as well as the north and south branches of the red line basically were designed to bring people from the rest of the city to the Loop financial district. There are around 500,000 employees plus tens of thousands of college students, all the city government as well as state and federal government and tons of hotels/tourists confined in a very small and tight area.

Since you're going to have packed trains full of people coming from all directions getting off the subway in one area, they extended the platform to run the distance of around 7 city blocks through the heard of the financial district. The trains stop 3 times along this area, stop and let people off, go 2 blocks, stop and let people off, go 2 blocks...

It works out very well, as all the stops are extremely busy, but not to the point that it's gridlock of an ENTIRE train trying to get out of the train or onto the train at once. Plus there isn't one point in the financial district that you have to get off. Along a 7 block area (basically the entire district) you can just get off at the stop that's closest to your office, city hall, class, stores or whatever you're trying to do. As you walk down Dearborn or State you basically have subway stations on every corner of every block as you walk (since there are two exits for each station at opposite ends of the station, then the next station starts on the next block). 

That core is literally one square KM or a little larger with nothing but 10-100 story office buildings all smashed together. It's extremely crowded during morning and evening rush hours, and busy at all times during the day.

If you look in the map below, the red and blue lines are easily the busiest in the city, and they are subway through the center of the city. In the bottom left insert you can see the red and blue enter the core of the city next to each other, run through that core and then out the other direction. In the middle of that loop is where you find one solid platform with the Jackson, Monroe and Washington/Lake stations spread out every few blocks.

It's the same thing for the leevated loop. The loop portion is 5 blocks wide and 7 blocks long. 5 train lines come in and leave at different sections, run opposite directions and stop 9 times in the loop, every few blocks as they go around. Hardly anyone will have to go all the way around the loop, as most trains except the Green Line just go back the way they came. The green line only covers two half of the loop.

The blue and red line trains are through trains as they travel across downtown, but it only takes a few minutes to make those stops downtown - and most people are transfering or getting off anyway.

The loop is a jungle of tightly packed buildings:

https://maps.google.com/?ll=41.882816,-87.632489&spn=0.005168,0.008256&t=k&z=18


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Falubaz said:


> Basically you could walk from one station to another one along the platform but... now you cant, they blocked the way.


Actually I believe you are still free to walk the entire way if you wanted (although no one ever did - just stay on your train until you get to the spot where you want to leave).

The place where I think they cut it off (I should know, I take it every day but don't pay full attention I guess between stops.) is where they wanted to build the "super station" between the red and blue lines and cut through at Washington before the project got cut by the recession. I think there it's not possible to walk anymore because the platform were severed in that "dead area" between stations.

There use to be 4 stations along the Red Line's huge platform. Jackson, Monroe, Washington and Lake. They closed down Washington as it was literally RIGHT next to Lake. When I was on the north side of Washington and would just miss getting on the train, I could literally run up the platform and get the last car of the train as it was stopped at Lake. It was pretty funny, although kinda useless to have the stops so close like that. I know they wanted Washington because there was a tunnel linking it direclty to the Blue Line. Not sure why they needed Lake though, except that it's right at the most busy part of the northeast loop there by Michigan and Wacker.

As it is now, you can walk from the NORTH side of the Blue Line Washington stop through a new retail complex below ground and then into the SOUTH end of the Red Line Lake station. I do it every day. It's still very easy, but the Red Line Washington station is gone forever.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Chicagoago said:


> I know they wanted Washington because there was a tunnel linking it direclty to the Blue Line. Not sure why they needed Lake though, except that it's right at the most busy part of the northeast loop there by Michigan and Wacker.


Pretty sure the Lake station is there to provide transfer to the elevated lines.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

On the 5th March, FTA announced list of 32 favorable transit projects for funding for 2015. Region's favored matched in red:


image by dimlys46, on Flickr


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

*Train Derails at O’Hare International Airport; Dozens Injured*



> CHICAGO, Il. (March 24, 2014) — At least 32 people were hurt early Monday morning, after a CTA Blue Line train derailed at O’Hare International Airport.
> 
> According to WGN in Chicago, the train hit a platform and went partway up an escalator. It’s not clear how fast the train was moving but it jumped a bumper at the end of the line and moved up an escalator, according to Chicago Fire Department Spokesman Larry Langford.
> 
> The injuries do not appear to be life-threatening. The investigation into what happened is still in the initial stages, so details will be forthcoming.


FOX17


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Train derails at Chicago’s O’Hare Airport Subway Station.*

About 30 people were injured — none seriously — when a Chicago Transit Authority train derailed at the Blue Line's O'Hare station early Monday morning.
The train continued through the end of the platform and struck the escalators that lead to the airport's terminals just before 3 a.m.
"The train actually climbed over the last stop, jumped up on the sidewalk and then went up the stairs and escalators," Chicago Fire Department Commissioner Jose Santiago.

... etc

Source: http://www.nbcchicago.com/traffic/t...e-Derailment-CTA-251888361.html#ixzz2wsVk6s3v


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

I woke up to this news. Truly sad. Prayers to all those affected.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ I'd been supposing your avatar to be your photo!


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

That really could have a whole lot worse then it was.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Was the subway train operated by Keanu Reeves?


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

How creepy considering I was just on that platform last summer. However, I am thankful nobody died!


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

CNB30 said:


> How creepy considering I was just on that platform last summer. However, I am thankful nobody died!


I was there a few days ago, probably been in and out of that station 100 times. The pictures are unbelievable.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^
User removed the video you posted Nexis.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Good. By way of that site's comment field, I tried my best at shaming its launcher for solely blaming the motorman in its ½-dozen word description without mentioning the crappy operating authority there. (The 'security' footage revealed the unit plying the terminal track at full throttle hno: )


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

trainrover said:


> the crappy operating authority there


I fully concur. In fact, according to The Chicago Tribune (referring to comments made by the NTSB investigator):



> Monday was not the first time the operator fell asleep at the controls, he said. “She did tell us that, in February, she dozed off and passed a station without stopping. CTA became aware of that almost immediately, and a supervisor admonished her and had a discussion with her,” Turpin said.
> 
> In February, operator was "just a little past the station," when she woke up and realized she was too far past the station open the doors, Turbin said.
> 
> ...


http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...p-before-ohare-crash-20140326,0,2232372.story

I am not sure if the CTA unions are anything like the Carmen Union in Boston MBTA, where it is impossible to fire someone unless a passenger dies. If that's the case, then this sleepy operator will be back on the job as soon as she's out of the hospital, since only injuries were reported.


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog. (Mar 25, 2006)

She had different shifts (even day after day, so no good rest is really possible), as she was taking them over from other employees. Stupidity or...?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

These are the remains of the CTA Blue Line train that derailed at O'Hare Airport, seen from Chopper 7 HD. pic.twitter.com/MBeKy9dMXi

Source: ABC 7 Chicago twitter account










source: NTSB twitter account (https://twitter.com/NTSB/status/448631980502945792)


----------



## Transit Plans (Dec 31, 2013)

Today is a very big day for the future of Chicago transit as today is the day that CNT (Center for Neighborhood Technology) and ATA (Active Transit Alliance) launch Transit Future










No solid funding mechanism yet but with enough public support that might change fast!


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm all for improving transit in the city and metro but some of these ideas are ill thought out regarding the long term.

The extensions of the Blue Line to both Schaumburg and Oak Brook and Yellow Line to Old Orchard are among of the worst. These are rides that will be well over an hour from those locations to the city with over +25 stops until you get to downtown alone. It would be one thing if there wasn't good alternatives near those suburbs but we do have Metra. They are simply redundant. Not to mention the expense of running lines out nearly double what they are now and keeping reasonable headways. All to serve areas that are firmly established auto-centric office and residential complexs. There are just a number of reasons why its a bad idea.

And then the Midway to O'Hare transit? I'm not sure what type of line they are thinking about for that but I don't see that as really needed. Would it be nice for a very small group of people who would transfer planes from Midway to O'Hare? Sure. But the number would be very few to build such an extensive expensive line. It would be a MUCH greater priority to improve express transit times to the airports from downtown.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

How long does it take to get from Addison (red line) into the Loop? About 20 minutes? I'll be staying in that area later in the year. Might have to check out a game of baseball at Wrigley Field too, even though I have no idea how the sport works.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ http://www.transitchicago.com/assets/1/rail_route_schedules/red.pdf

http://goroo.com/goroo/showTripPlanResults.htm


From the Monroe Red Line station (heart of the Loop) to the Addison Red Line station is 20 minutes.

I would check out a baseball game there. Also plan in having drinks before/after and maybe some lunch/dinner near one of the many establishments around the park depending on the time of the game.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Your New Blue project has its 2nd weekend - this set of photos from Flickr shows track replacement on Milwaukee Elevated Line:


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

The O'Hare Station on the Blue Line was fixed up pretty quickly. They replaced the damaged escalator with a staircase.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

MrAronymous said:


> those ugly ceiling lights


I hear you (e.g., how about lamp shades) although there's something quite charming about them for me  How I miss riding fleets with their dozens of incandescent lightbulbs


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*CHICAGO | Commuter Rail*

Chicago Tribune
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/ct-metra-delays-met-20140621,0,954319.story



> *Delays plague Metra BNSF riders
> 
> 1 in 5 rush-hour trains late in May, officials say*
> 
> ...


----------



## Generación93 (Feb 23, 2008)

Despite the fact that the system has a old-looking style, it seems pretty cool to me, that lack of modernness confers the system its own personality. Just compare it with the Madrid one, where all the stations look exactly the same (with some exceptions), I'm curious about why Chicago and New York prefer those trains (for me even the newest versions seems old to me), but they're still cool.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Chicago and NY use complete different types of trains. The only similarity is that both agencies tend to leave them unpainted so that the colour is that of the underlying metal. That's mainly traditional, but has practical benefits like saving money on paint materials and labour.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Manitopiaaa said:


> ^^ I agree. Dangling light sockets just seems lazy and ugly and while the improvement is good, it still doesn't look classy or attractive.


The lights people are talking about are construction lights that are temporary while they do station renovations.

The current stations under construction are all red line stations, so the scheme will be red, but here's the general lighting in the CTA subway stations that are complete:


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

O thank god that looks a million times better!


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog. (Mar 25, 2006)

The "oldness" and simplicity of New York and Chicago Subways makes them beautiful


----------



## Generación93 (Feb 23, 2008)

Chicagoago said:


> The lights people are talking about are construction lights that are temporary while they do station renovations.
> 
> The current stations under construction are all red line stations, so the scheme will be red, but here's the general lighting in the CTA subway stations that are complete:


 Awesome!


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^Awesome, but only the platform part, the track area and the walls behind the tracks dont look that good though.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Official from CTA:



> http://www.transitchicago.com/news/default.aspx?Month=&Year=&Category=2&about=1&ArticleId=3313
> 
> *Mayor Emanuel and CTA Unveil New Artwork for Eight Red Line South Stations*
> 6/23/2014
> ...


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

Falubaz said:


> ^^Awesome, but only the platform part, the track area and the walls behind the tracks dont look that good though.


Well, but this is very common in many metros not to have tiling or something similar at the walls behind tracks.

Kind regards


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/chicago-to-restart-metro-car-tender.html
> 
> *Chicago to restart metro car tender*
> 25 Jul 2014
> ...


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/chicago-receives-upgrade-funds.html
> 
> *Chicago receives upgrade funds*
> 08 Aug 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Official from CTA:



> http://www.transitchicago.com/news/default.aspx?Month=&Year=&Category=2&ArticleId=3327
> 
> *CTA Provides Update on Proposed Red Line Extension from 95th to 130th Street*
> 8/10/2014
> ...


And the map of options:










Plus:



> http://www.transitchicago.com/news/default.aspx?Month=&Year=&Category=2&ArticleId=3328
> 
> *CTA Announces Details on Plan to Upgrade Three Blue Line Stations as Part of Your New Blue Modernization Program*
> 8/11/2014
> ...


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

^ I shortened your post as we should not copy whole articles into the site. The way to go is: title, intro/summary, link to the full article. Thanks.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

New entrance for Harrison station:


Harrison Rehab by cta web, on Flickr


Redone Harrison Entrance by cta web, on Flickr

And 500th new 5000-series railcar is on service. For me, it feels like I'm in Moscow - maybe, because of seats:


500th 5000-series CTA Railcar by cta web, on Flickr


500th 5000-series CTA Railcar by cta web, on Flickr


500th 5000-series CTA Railcar by cta web, on Flickr


500th 5000-series CTA Railcar by cta web, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Progress on upgrading of California station on Blue line:


California Station Improvements (9/17/2014) by cta web, on Flickr


California Station Improvements (9/17/2014) by cta web, on Flickr


California Station Improvements (9/17/2014) by cta web, on Flickr


California Station Improvements (9/17/2014) by cta web, on Flickr


California Station Improvements (9/17/2014) by cta web, on Flickr


California Station Improvements (9/17/2014) by cta web, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*City Breaks Ground on Spacey Looking 95th Street Terminal*












> Yesterday, the city broke ground on the new 95th Street Terminal in the Roseland neighborhood that is expected to improve CTA bus and train service and act as a major transit hub for the South Side. The $240 million project will replace the original Skidmore, Owings and Merrill designed 95th Street station that was built in 1969 with a more contemporary looking design that could possibly one day double as a spaceport (kidding). According to the CTA, the station is one of the busiest in the entire system and brings in nearly 20,000 riders on an average weekday.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

What happened to the planned Circle Line or whatever it's called for Chicago L? It sucks that even today our most urban cities can't get the money needed for transit expansion or improvement.


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

LtBk said:


> What happened to the planned Circle Line or whatever it's called for Chicago L? It sucks that even today our most urban cities can't get the money needed for transit expansion or improvement.


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=chicago+circle+line


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Progress on new Cermak-McCormick Place station on Green line:


Cermak-McCormick Place by cta web, on Flickr


Cermak-McCormick Place by cta web, on Flickr


Cermak-McCormick Place by cta web, on Flickr


Cermak-McCormick Place by cta web, on Flickr


Cermak-McCormick Place by cta web, on Flickr


Cermak-McCormick Place by cta web, on Flickr


Cermak-McCormick Place by cta web, on Flickr


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Congratulations on modernizations.


----------



## Markotic (Sep 11, 2013)

MrAronymous said:


> Congratulations on modernizations.


Actually this is a new station, not really an upgrade/modernization. 
The stop had a station decades ago, as I recall, or there was one nearby. But, a number of stations got destroyed. Some should have been as they were too close to one another, but many should not have been demolished.



@ guy regarding circle line...
...that was a poorly thought up plan, and was relying on the olympics in large part, because if they got that then they would gave gotten a lot of federal funding for such a joke project. I am glad that it failed. Actually, I should publish an article criticizing that plan. The concept of a circle line is good, but the way they went about it in Chicago was bad. But, the thing is... they didn't really go about it much. They just had a few ideas for it, ideas which I feel were bad from the get go. 
Funding is the main issue though. I don't see them building it in the near future. Rather I see various upgrades and hopefully an extension of a few lines a little bit... The L system has barely expanded over the last few decades... since 1990 they only added the orange line for example. Other than that they have only been doing major rehab, much needed rehab...


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

Honestly, connecting Union Station directly to the rapid transit system would immensely improve this system.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Closing 2-3 stations on the loop would immensely improve this system in the first place.
Now there are stations every 100m at some spots on the loop!


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

krnboy1009 said:


> Honestly, connecting Union Station directly to the rapid transit system would immensely improve this system.


I agree. It's really strange that no one has never thought to build a people mover to connect Union Station to the loop.


----------



## achybo (Feb 20, 2013)

*Robert Schwandl's blog about Chicago's El on Urbanrail*

http://schwandl.blogspot.com/2014/09/chicago-l.html


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Does anyone here think that some of the stations of the Chicago "L" (underground and overground) look undersized, especially for a city of its sale?

(Just an opinion.)


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

FabriFlorence said:


> I agree. It's really strange that no one has never thought to build a people mover to connect Union Station to the loop.


They THOUGHT of it 100 times. It never seemed to pan out though, quite expensive with the river running directly next to Union Station and Ogilvy station as well as the historical network of tunnels already running under every street in the Loop and then the Blue/Red lines crossing the path and the high water table. That said though - it certainly COULD be done, there have always been talks of putting a small subway from the commuter/amtrak stations over towards Michgan Ave.

They ARE doing something though, they're starting construction on a new BRT that's supposed to finish up next year. It will create a new bus station around the station and reconstruct 4 streets that go n/s and e/w around the stations and into the loop with new bike lanes and dedicated bus lanes with special quick-load stations.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

double post


----------



## Markotic (Sep 11, 2013)

@krnboy1009 
Union station and the loop are SO CLOSE to one another. Walking so close wouldn't hurt I think. 

@Falubaz 
I disagree. There were three station on the western part of the system in the loop - two got eliminated and one replaced them. So there are two instead of three on that side. That there is your reduction. On the eastern part there are three stations, it may seem like a lot, but it's not because Michigan avenue gets so many foot traffic...
There are better places where one can eliminate stations. Like a 30 sec walk from Belmont station, there is a station.  Too close... and that's just one example. 

@Jim856796
The system is so old. So yes, but that's expected when the system is so old and when mass transit experienced so much disinvestment in the US context. 

@Chicagoago
I laugh in their face of their so called BRT. It's not BRT if it is not grade separated. Chicago will never have a true BRT. What they call BRT is a joke, in my opinion it's an insult to people's dignity, but what is worse is that they actually fool some people into thinking that what they propose truly is BRT.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^The distance between La Salle/Van Buren and Library is shorter than the platforms at those stations. So what's the point of keeping them two so close, i think it's odd (if not just stupid)?

IF


> Union station and the loop are SO CLOSE to one another. Walking so close wouldn't hurt I think.


 then it shouldnt hurt in this particulary case as well. 

It's just weird for me. Always when i travel on the loop it takes ages. Trains stay longer at the stations than they actually travel between them. It's waste of time and waste of the capacity of the loop in my opinion.


----------



## DCUrbanist (Apr 4, 2014)

Markotic said:


> @krnboy1009
> I laugh in their face of their so called BRT. It's not BRT if it is not grade separated.


I might have to disagree with you there. Grade separation, of course, is a HUGE indicator, but there are enough individual design elements with regard to BRT that there's an entire scorecard dedicated to assessing the quality. That said, I do entirely agree that far too many projects upgrading regular buses get depicted as BRT. I just disagree that here is an example of that.

As far as projects go, this seems like a pretty effective, minimal-impact, and budget-aware tactic for dramatically improving service. If only more cities added dedicated lanes to their trunk routes.

https://www.itdp.org/library/standards-and-guides/the-bus-rapid-transit-standard/the-scorecard/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...view/chicago-commuter-modernisation-plan.html
> 
> *Chicago commuter modernisation plan*
> 10 Oct 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Update on California station upgrade:


California Station Improvements (9/25/2014) by cta web, on Flickr


California Station Improvements (9/25/2014) by cta web, on Flickr


California Station Improvements (9/25/2014) by cta web, on Flickr


California Station Improvements (9/25/2014) by cta web, on Flickr


California Station Improvements (9/25/2014) by cta web, on Flickr


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^The shelters at the L's platforms should be longer, in a city like Chicago, with long winters and hot summers people should have chance to hide.


----------



## Geography (May 17, 2010)

How many kilometers of new line are due to open in the next 5 years? How many new stations?


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

CNB30 said:


> Someone needs to make those videos into a time lapse


They have them in time lapse version as well:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0-sTc_CuqtXb9OKM-FH2_sIMSmtXMeAC


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I think the Chicago 'L' may have the shortest train cars of any metro/subway system in the world, with a length of only 14.63 meters (48 ft). Also, a single car has an estimated capacity of over 120 passengers, around 30 to 40 of which are seated. Possibly the smallest metro/subway cars in the world, also? It is wasily smaller than a tram car.


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Producing walk-through trains would be a fun challenge on the L with its tight turns.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

I just rode the Skokie Swift inbound to Howard.

Holy Crap.

There aren't enough words in the English language to describe how utterly magnificent that was.


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog. (Mar 25, 2006)

Can You try?


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

Jim856796 said:


> I think the Chicago 'L' may have the shortest train cars of any metro/subway system in the world, with a length of only 14.63 meters (48 ft). Also, a single car has an estimated capacity of over 120 passengers, around 30 to 40 of which are seated. Possibly the smallest metro/subway cars in the world, also? It is wasily smaller than a tram car.


I'm guessing its to do with the tight turns in the downtown loop. Hard to take those with long cars.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Jim856796 said:


> I think the Chicago 'L' may have the shortest train cars of any metro/subway system in the world, with a length of only 14.63 meters (48 ft). Also, a single car has an estimated capacity of over 120 passengers, around 30 to 40 of which are seated. Possibly the smallest metro/subway cars in the world, also? It is wasily smaller than a tram car.


Not the smallest, although among the smallest certainly. The Vancouver Skytrain original rolling stock (also used on a line in Toronto and for the Detroit downtown circle line) have 12m cars with 36 seated and 80 people total capacity. But those older cars are slowly being replaced by newer, larger ones.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

BoulderGrad said:


> I'm guessing its to do with the tight turns in the downtown loop. Hard to take those with long cars.


Yes, the short cars are because of the turning radius among the many sharp turns around buildings on the elevated sections. 

When they increased the capacity by 33% on the Brown Line a few years ago they did it in conjunction with the rebuild of the 100+ year old stations. They made them all longer to have 8-car trains instead of the previous stations that held 6 cars. They obviously can't make the actual cars themselves larger unless they rebuild a huge chunk of the system.

Ridership on the north side Brown Line stations have increased from 8.1 million a year in the 1980's to 19.0 million as of last year. They have had to put so many more runs on that line that it very easily can get backed up in the morning and afternoon, as the trains basically run non-stop with just a minute or two in between and they all fill to capacity.

They are getting all new rail cars for the CTA, about half of them (or more) have been delivered and they have a higher capacity because of switching around the seats on the inside.


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

Jim856796 said:


> I think the Chicago 'L' may have the shortest train cars of any metro/subway system in the world, with a length of only 14.63 meters (48 ft).


Glasgow (Scotland) subway cars also are quite tiny

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glasgow_Subway_rolling_stock
https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2252/2517326852_d6d47dce39_z.jpg
https://www.google.fr/search?q=glas...jwe9Sx5SB8A8&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=1280&bih=635


----------



## phoenixboi08 (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicagoago said:


> Yes, the short cars are because of the turning radius among the many sharp turns around buildings on the elevated sections.
> 
> When they increased the capacity by 33% on the Brown Line a few years ago they did it in conjunction with the rebuild of the 100+ year old stations. They made them all longer to have 8-car trains instead of the previous stations that held 6 cars. They obviously can't make the actual cars themselves larger unless they rebuild a huge chunk of the system.
> 
> ...


I suppose much of the system must have already converted over to CBTC, then?


----------



## Tcmetro (Jun 9, 2007)

This webpage explains the signaling on the L: http://www.chicago-l.org/operations/signals/signals.html


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Early February snowstorm in Chicago*

IMG_1755.jpg by pcurtner, on Flickr

Some Things You Can Explain Away by swanksalot, on Flickr

2015-02-02 Chicago_-8.jpg by z3ro1, on Flickr

farandulera by jackwest2K, on Flickr

estás tenso, la guagua! by jackwest2K, on Flickr

Snow Loop by The Last American Year, on Flickr


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hmmm.

Outside of the Snow Loop, it's no fun for the buses.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^Buses? Look at the people! The roads are being cleaned, but the side walks? Never! Pedestrians are forced to walk on roads these days, coz nobody cleans side walks in this country.


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

Blizzard!


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

del


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

lkstrknb said:


> Blizzard!


Interesting to see all those level crossings. What kind of service frequency do those lines have? On some metro lines the crossing gates would practically never lift but I guess these lines are fairly quiet?


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

That's the brown line. Barriers go up and down every few minutes.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Falubaz said:


> ^^Buses? Look at the people! The roads are being cleaned, but the side walks? Never! Pedestrians are forced to walk on roads these days, coz nobody cleans side walks in this country.


Usually it's the building owners that have the responsibility of clearing any sidewalks from snow, and in theory they could get cited for not clearing the walkways outside of their buildings in time (however it is seldom enforced expect in heavily trafficked neighborhoods such as the Chicago Loop).


----------



## Markotic (Sep 11, 2013)

CTA Cermak-McCormick Place station (Green Line)... opened today.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

HARTride 2012 said:


> Yellow Line temporarily suspended: http://www.transitchicago.com/travel_information/alert_detail.aspx?AlertId=28389


This will go on for several more weeks, apparently.










http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...low-line-update-05-22-met-20150523-story.html


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Chicago Loop Alliance*


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Woonsocket54 said:


> This will go on for several more weeks, apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, what happened? That looks like the area around the tracks wasn't shored up properly.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## jay stew (Nov 5, 2009)

When I think of the Chicago L, I always think of the Blues Brothers for some reason.

"How often does the train go by?" 

"So often you won't even notice it."


----------



## Q3671 (Jun 16, 2011)

jay stew said:


> When I think of the Chicago L, I always think of the Blues Brothers for some reason. "How often does the train go by?" "So often you won't even notice it." <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S65lJGs7YC8">YouTube Link</a>


 lol


----------



## ayeshakhan (Jun 12, 2015)

I wish to visit Chicago and "Paris' in my life.


----------



## Q3671 (Jun 16, 2011)

ayeshakhan said:


> I wish to visit Chicago and "Paris' in my life.


last year i went to Chicago, nice city, i think a nice pleace to live and work in, just to cold for me.
It's just 2h train travel HST (tgv) to Paris where i live.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Woonsocket54 said:


> This will go on for several more weeks, apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a photo of repair works:









Source: Nancy Stone, Chicago Tribune (http://www.chicagotribune.com/suburbs/skokie/news/ct-skr-yellow-line-tl-0618-20150616-story.html)

Service has been suspended since May 17. It is not yet known when service will be restored.


----------



## godgame (Jun 17, 2015)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Here's a photo of repair works:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mini sink hole?


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

This article notes an October expected opening. YIKES!

http://abc7chicago.com/traffic/cta-yellow-line-service-to-be-restored-in-october/795147/


----------



## araman0 (Oct 12, 2005)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Here's a photo of repair works:


The hole they're digging seems pretty far away from the damaged area of the tracks. Obviously they have a plan, but I'm not following it just by looking at the picture.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

To liven up the space underneath the Wabash "L" tracks some local artists are kickstarting a campaign to add LED lights under them to illuminate the street below.












> The long-discussed Wabash Lights public art installation, which would turn the L's unsightly undercarriage into a glowing, programmable light show, has launched a Kickstarter Campaign to raise funds for a beta test. If the appeal can raise $50,000, designers Jack C. Newell and Seth Unger will be able to install and test a small section of the overall installation with the blessing of the city and CTA. By observing how the LED lights react to vibrations, weather and overall wear and tear, they'll be able to troubleshoot before starting the estimated $5 million capital campaign needed to fund the full project.
> 
> ...
> 
> Wabash Lights Kickstarter Raising Funds for Beta Test









Here is the link to the official kickstarter website if you are interested.

*The Wabash Lights - The Beta Test*


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Svartmetall said:


> Wow, what happened? That looks like the area around the tracks wasn't shored up properly.


A private contractor is in the middle of a large project for the water treatment department nearby. Apparently during their construction they caused the collapse of the embankment. The accident happened as the contractor was doing work, so at least it wasn't as a train was passing by.

The CTA and the water treatment department have looked at the situation and decided that it makes the most sense for the water treatment agency (they treat water to around 5.5 million people, so it's a very important system) to complete their earth moving activity in the region and bring their new disinfection treatment plant online and connected to the system before they repair the CTA embankment. They don't want a repeat since they're digging into the ground right next to a large embankment that could further collapse.

The bigger issue is that the Skokie Swift has one of the main maint yards for the CTA as a whole, and it's causing huge problems in getting train cars there for work, they're having to move them on flatbed trucks.

Also the CTA ordered 714 new rail cars which are being delivered, and they're having their final inspections at the Skokie Swift yard, so they have to be brought in on flatbed trucks (per usual), but then also have to leave on flatbeds and added to the system elsewhere at other yards.

Luckily the CTA said they will be reimbursed all this expense by the private contractor and the water treatment system, which is a private, but state controlled agency.


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

The CTA is finally preparing to replace the escalator which was damaged in the crash at O'Hare Station in March, 2014. I can't believe its been this long!








[/url]CTA O'Hare Station by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]
This is the temporary staircase the CTA installed while the installation of escalator takes place.








[/url]CTA O'Hare Station by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]
This is a work train which probably delivered the steel staircase.








[/url]CTA O'Hare Station by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]CTA O'Hare Station by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]CTA O'Hare Station by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

[/url]IMG_5534 by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_5535 by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]

I don't know what is taking so long to install this new escalator. I don't buy the reasons the CTA is giving in this poster. ALL ESCALATORS ARE CUSTOM MADE TO THE DESIRED HIGHT! This particular escalator is indoors, not subject to rain or extreme temperatures. Is the CTA wanted to, they could have replaced this escalator in one month. This should not be taking 1.5 years!


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

Major construction downtown Chicago in the Loop. Madison/Wabash station is closed and being dismantled. Wabash Street is closed down for a block or two during this long-term construction project.








[/url]Chicago CTA Loop construction by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Chicago CTA Loop construction by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Chicago CTA Loop construction by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Chicago CTA Loop construction by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Chicago CTA Loop construction by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Chicago CTA Loop construction by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Chicago CTA Loop construction by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]Chicago CTA Loop construction by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*CTA Ride the Rails: Yellow Line to Dempster-Skokie in Real Time*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

The Chicago "L" is a cool American classic.


----------



## jay stew (Nov 5, 2009)

I was in Chicago this past week and rode on the "L". Didn't have any real problems with it. I'm surprised how fast the headways were during the weekend. 

Pics coming soon...


----------



## R-Link (May 26, 2015)

lkstrknb said:


> This is a work train which probably delivered the steel staircase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is going on with this train? It has so strange window from blocks


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

R-Link said:


> What is going on with this train? It has so strange window from blocks


Its a normal car pushing some equipment...


----------



## jay stew (Nov 5, 2009)

Some photos I took while I was in Chicago:


Roosevelt Station on the Red Line by Jose E., on Flickr


Illinois Medical District Station by Jose E., on Flickr


Illinois Medical District Station by Jose E., on Flickr


Pedestrian tunnel at Jackson Station connecting the Red and Blue lines by Jose E., on Flickr


Clark/Division Station by Jose E., on Flickr


Clark/Division Station by Jose E., on Flickr


Chicago "L" train by Jose E., on Flickr


Harold Washington Library–State/Van Buren Station in the Loop by Jose E., on Flickr


Quincy Station in the Loop by Jose E., on Flickr


Adams/Wabash Station in the Loop by Jose E., on Flickr


Adams/Wabash Station in the Loop by Jose E., on Flickr


Adams/Wabash Station in the Loop by Jose E., on Flickr


Adams/Wabash Station in the Loop by Jose E., on Flickr


Adams/Wabash Station in the Loop by Jose E., on Flickr


Adams/Wabash Station in the Loop by Jose E., on Flickr


Adams/Wabash Station in the Loop by Jose E., on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

So how much of the system did you ride?


----------



## jay stew (Nov 5, 2009)

Nexis said:


> So how much of the system did you ride?


I mostly rode on the Red Line. Rode the Brown Line a few times, the Blue Line once and the Orange Line going to and from Midway Airport.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*CTA Ride the Rails: Blue Line to O'Hare in Real Time (2015)*


----------



## jay stew (Nov 5, 2009)

Morgan Station by Jose E., on Flickr


Morgan Station by Jose E., on Flickr


Morgan Station by Jose E., on Flickr


Morgan Station by Jose E., on Flickr


Morgan Station by Jose E., on Flickr


Fullerton Station by Jose E., on Flickr


Fullerton Station by Jose E., on Flickr


Fullerton Station by Jose E., on Flickr


Cermak-Chinatown Station by Jose E., on Flickr


Cermak-Chinatown Station by Jose E., on Flickr


Cermak-Chinatown Station by Jose E., on Flickr


Cermak-Chinatown Station by Jose E., on Flickr


----------



## jay stew (Nov 5, 2009)

"L" footage I took myself.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

I can see how the L enhances Chicago's reputation as the Windy City.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Wilson station reconstruction:


Wilson Station Reconstruction by cta web, on Flickr


Wilson Station Reconstruction by cta web, on Flickr


Wilson Station Reconstruction by cta web, on Flickr


Wilson Station Reconstruction by cta web, on Flickr


Wilson Station Reconstruction by cta web, on Flickr


Wilson Station Reconstruction by cta web, on Flickr


Wilson Station Reconstruction by cta web, on Flickr


----------



## jay stew (Nov 5, 2009)

The rest of the pics...


Sox-35th Station and the Dan Ryan Expressway by Jose E., on Flickr


Sox-35th Station by Jose E., on Flickr


Sox-35th Station by Jose E., on Flickr


Sox-35th Station entrance by Jose E., on Flickr


Sedgwick Station by Jose E., on Flickr


Sedgwick Station by Jose E., on Flickr


Kedzie Station on the Brown Line by Jose E., on Flickr


Kedzie Station on the Brown Line by Jose E., on Flickr


Roosevelt Station in the Loop by Jose E., on Flickr


Roosevelt Station in the Loop by Jose E., on Flickr


Roosevelt Station in the Loop by Jose E., on Flickr


Roosevelt Station in the Loop by Jose E., on Flickr


Roosevelt Station in the Loop by Jose E., on Flickr


Roosevelt Station in the Loop by Jose E., on Flickr


Roosevelt Station in the Loop by Jose E., on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Did take any photos of Metra?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Some Photos of the EL from Peter Ehrlich


CHICAGO--2789 appr Damen IB by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr


CHICAGO--Under The L @ Newport by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr


----------



## jay stew (Nov 5, 2009)

Nexis said:


> Did take any photos of Metra?


Not really. I was planning on taking a ride on Metra but plans changed.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*First Quarter 2015 Daily Ridership numbers for Chicago*

Source : http://www.apta.com/resources/statistics/Documents/Ridership/2015-q1-ridership-APTA.pdf

*Heavy Rail*
Chicago / "L" - 723,000 (2015)

*Bus Ridership*
Chicago / CTA Bus - 868,800 (2015)
Arlington Heights / PACE Bus - 95,800 (2015)


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Loop Link (BRT lite) construction*














































Source: Chicago Architecture Blog (http://www.chicagoarchitecture.org/2015/09/04/idling-chicago-commuters-seeing-loop-link-progress/)


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Good grief.

If you're going to tear out the streets, why not put in a streetcar?


----------



## DCUrbanist (Apr 4, 2014)

00Zy99 said:


> If you're going to tear out the streets, why not put in a streetcar?


The City of Chicago is not trying to create a new transport system with these lanes. They are trying to speed up multiple bus lines where they share the same route through the Loop. Instead of creating a streetcar for a few blocks, it will allow six bus lines that stretch into the surrounding neighborhoods a fast trip through their most congested stretch. Some 30,000 bus riders over the six lines are estimated to used the lanes each day. Accompanied with protected bike lanes and it will make the streets far more comfortable for public and active transportation.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Are streetcars and buses mutually exclusive when it comes to these lanes? Perhaps you could include both crosstown streetcars to connect with Union Station and West Loop along with bus service in the same lanes. Not sure it's worth the added cost, though.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

They are not generally mutually exclusive, but it depends on the traffic levels and stopping patterns for both. 

I do seem to recall a couple of major-ish bus corridors on Chicago's South Side that would be good candidates for streetcars, but I'd have to check.


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Falubaz said:


> ^^Happy Holiday? CTA Holiday Train & Bus? So it's not Christmas any more?
> And there is no more Christmas tree either? Just 'Holiday tree'?
> Who's that guy in red then? Its not Santa Claus any more? It's a Holiday Claus now?
> 
> So pathetic!


What's pathetic is when government funded entities promote religion


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hear Hear!


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Falubaz said:


> ^^Happy Holiday? CTA Holiday Train & Bus? So it's not Christmas any more?
> And there is no more Christmas tree either? Just 'Holiday tree'?
> Who's that guy in red then? Its not Santa Claus any more? It's a Holiday Claus now?
> 
> So pathetic!


Christmas is considered a holiday in the US, and it's part of the same time of year in which people commonly say this greeting, so the term Happy Holidays is a Christmas greeting. But there are also several other holidays this time of year, and since the government represents everyone, it wants to wish those who celebrate other holidays a pleasant holiday as well.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

CNB30 said:


> What's pathetic is when government funded entities promote religion


At one time Christmas was a religious holiday, but nowdays that's no longer the case. Currently it's a mainstream secular holiday celebrated by people who are religious and non-religious alike. There are some for whom it holds religious significance, but for many others it's simply a fun festival and a part of popular culture. 

At one time everyone celebrated it by going to a church service called "Christ Mass" but now the most popular festivities are a fancy dinner, exchanging gifts, and having fun. The central figure used to be a Christian called Saint Nicholas, but the figure has since been given a secular name called Santa Claus. People always used to say "Jesus is the reason for the season" but the reality is, many aspects of Christmas pre-date Christianity and were part of European culture carried over from before they converted. Jesus' manager wasn't below a Christmas tree. And there was no mistletoe in the stables. Nor was there any yule log or holly. Every human culture has festivals and celebrations, and if ours wasn't this, it would be something else. In other words, we are the reason for the season. Whether we're religious or not. 

I hope this isn't too off topic. :tongue3:


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

No, no. We're off-topic at this point. Lets get back to the Loop.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

What's funny is Falubaz trolled the same thing last year:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119476769&postcount=679
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119490938&postcount=684

Seems he/she has some sort of Santa Claus fetish.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Woonsocket54 said:


> What's funny is Falubaz trolled the same thing last year:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119476769&postcount=679
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119490938&postcount=684
> ...


:bash::bash::bash: I thought it sounded familiar. 

(sigh) 

Well, at least its just another ten days.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Anyway, back on topic, buses on Washington and Madison streets in the Loop will start using dedicated bus lanes on 2015.12.20

http://www.transitchicago.com/looplink/

http://chi.streetsblog.org/2015/12/14/the-loop-link-bus-rapid-transit-system-launches-this-sunday/


















https://twitter.com/ChicagoDOT/status/676516160846888961


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Purple Line train on the Near North Side










http://www.chicagoarchitecture.org/2015/12/16/next-up-at-next-glass/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Some recent Chicago EL Photos from Jonathan Lee 


State & Monroe by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr


A Station No More by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr


Twilight Reroute by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr


Approaching Howard by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr


First Snow at Sheridan by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr


Jarvis Blue Hour by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr


Happy Holiday (Train) by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr


Early Snow, Early Run by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr


North & Clybourn Pano by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr


Morning Rush at Clark Junction by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr


Route Request at Loomis by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr


CTA Holiday Train at Loomis by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Buses have begun using the dedicated bus lanes in the Loop ("Loop Link").









































































Above photos from Chicago architecture blog.

More photos here: http://www.chicagoarchitecture.org/...ite-loop-link-finally-links-loop/img_0001-77/

IMG_4091 by John Greenfield, on Flickr

IMG_4078 by John Greenfield, on Flickr

IMG_3975 by John Greenfield, on Flickr

IMG_3963 by John Greenfield, on Flickr

IMG_4113 by John Greenfield, on Flickr

IMG_3957 by John Greenfield, on Flickr

IMG_4106 by John Greenfield, on Flickr

IMG_3989 by John Greenfield, on Flickr

IMG_4095 by John Greenfield, on Flickr

IMG_3982 by John Greenfield, on Flickr

IMG_4093 by John Greenfield, on Flickr

IMG_4090 by John Greenfield, on Flickr

IMG_4081 by John Greenfield, on Flickr

IMG_4043 by John Greenfield, on Flickr


----------



## cuartango (Apr 22, 2009)

Very nice :applause: :applause: :applause: 

I used bus sytem in Chicago in 2009 and I was impressed by its quality, now with dedicated lanes in some areas it has to be awesome.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

Mr Downtown said:


> The answer is usually history. Different companies, different unions, different equipment, different track or electric power. Institutional inertia can be one of the hardest things to overcome in transit.
> 
> Paris, Munich, Perth, and Philadelphia managed to do it, but few other cities ever did.
> 
> ...


http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=219129


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

The 18km of subway tunnels are now all wired with 4G internet access, although I was getting LTE down there today.


----------



## skyfann (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello,

Did Chicago plan a Tramsystem like Portland or Atlanta?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

skyfann said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did Chicago plan a Tramsystem like Portland or Atlanta?


At the moment, no. But there is one such proposal from local visioneers:
http://chicagostreetcar.com/

Though it's not plan from officials


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

There was a plan to build it along the Ogden Ave and (not sure if i remember it right: also Randolph). But it died, i guess. 
There were also rumors about BRT lines (Ashland) and a new L-route - the circle line. But it all disappeared. Chicago isnt the best place for public transportation if you dont live next to the L-station.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Falubaz said:


> There was a plan to build it along the Ogden Ave and (not sure if i remember it right: also Randolph). But it died, i guess. There were also rumors about BRT lines (Ashland) and a new L-route - the circle line. But it all disappeared. Chicago isnt the best place for public transportation if you dont live next to the L-station.


Busses are underrated. They deliver more service than the trains and virtually the entire population is within 1/2 mile of a bus stop.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Sure, the problem might be the frequency plus on many streets there is often just 1 line, which means you need to change buses more often. In the suburbs it looks really poor. I lived some time in there and there was a bus only every 30mins.


----------



## Tcmetro (Jun 9, 2007)

There aren't many plans for transit expansion in the Chicago region. There are many studies, but few will ever possibly be constructed. 

Priority #1 seems to be the Red/Purple reconstruction on the north side. Phase 1 includes reconstruction of 4 stations (Lawrence, Argyle, Bryn Mawr, and Berwyn), as well as a flyover for NB Brown Line trains at Clark Junction. Wilson is currently being reconstructed. 

CTA is also planning a rebuild of the Blue Line on the West Side, from Clinton to Forest Park. This will likely be a Red Line/Dan Ryan style reconstruction, but more comprehensive. Western, Pulaski, and Cicero stations are likely to be relocated slightly, Forest Park terminal moved, and the yard at Forest Park expanded. Also, there is a possibility that some of the shuttered stations may be reopened. 

Ashland BRT is a "real BRT" project, that is in the planning stages. Supposedly, the plans are on hold because of concerns about taking away space from autos and restricting left turns. This project likely is the replacement for the Circle Line, which according to the CTA website is still under study. 

The 130th St extension of the Red Line would bring rapid transit to the underserved Roseland and Altgeld Gardens neighborhoods. New stations would be opened at 103rd, 111th, 115th/Michigan, and 130th. This is the only extension of rapid transit in the Chicago area that seems politically palatable. 

Lake Shore Drive is under study for reconstruction on the north side. Currently, there are many high ridership express buses in this corridor. Light rail and bus rapid transit are possibilities, but there are concerns that these options will not go forward, as the state DOT is in charge of the project. 

Pace will open the first suburban BRT line in 2017. It will operate on Milwaukee Ave from the Jefferson Park Blue Line station to Golf Mill Mall. It will have frequent service (10-15 min), TSP, and upgraded bus stops, but no bus lanes. 

Pace is planning many extensions of the suburban BRT network, as well as additions to the "bus shoulder" network, where buses bypass traffic on the expressways by using the shoulder/emergency lanes.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Falubaz said:


> Sure, the problem might be the frequency plus on many streets there is often just 1 line, which means you need to change buses more often. In the suburbs it looks really poor. I lived some time in there and there was a bus only every 30mins.


Yes but a majority of buses run on frequencies of less than 15 minutes, many at just a few minutes. Especially in the more dense areas where more people rely on the transit. 

I've been here 14 years car free, I don't ever remember waiting a half hour for a bus. Maybe out on the edge of the city? 

I've never done buses in the suburbs, they're a joke.


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Has there ever been any plans to have a ring line that would link some of the existing lines without having to travel into the loop?


----------



## phoenixboi08 (Dec 6, 2009)

mw123 said:


> Has there ever been any plans to have a ring line that would link some of the existing lines without having to travel into the loop?


There are some advocating for just that (http://transitfuture.org/).

There's also a kind of "Crossrail" concept... (http://www.midwesthsr.org/crossrail-chicago)

I don't know enough about the city to speak about the merits of these ideas, however.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Third Quarter 2015 Daily Ridership numbers for Chicago*

*Heavy Rail*
Chicago / "L" - 795,600 (2015) : 3.29% + 

*Bus Ridership*
Chicago / CTA Bus - 861,300 (2015) : -0.37%
Arlington Heights / PACE Bus - 105,500 (2015) : 4.64%+


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Some recent L Photos taken by Jonathan Lee 


Going Underground by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr


Amitage Snow Day by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr


Winter in Lincoln Park by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr


Rosemont by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

New seats on Metra commuter rail

https://metrarail.com/metra/en/home.../metra-debuts-new-seats-on-some-railcars.html



> *Metra debuts new seats on some railcars*
> 
> (Jan. 26, 2016) – Metra announced plans to launch into service the first of 30 railcars featuring a new style of seats with armrests, built-in cup holders and better head, neck and lumbar support. Railcar 7437 is the first to be equipped with the new seating and will be put in service this week on the Milwaukee District lines.
> 
> ...











source: http://wgntv.com/2016/01/26/metra-to-get-new-seats-cup-holders-electrical-outlets/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Chicago Sun-Times:



> http://chicago.suntimes.com/news/7/...speed-rail-ohare-minus-block-37-super-station
> 
> *Emanuel pushing O'Hare high-speed rail — without Block 37 station*
> 02/13/2016, 06:00AM
> ...


----------



## Thorum (Mar 27, 2012)

So what you're saying is that traffic jams are not part of the problems in Chicago? Google seems to disagree...

Or that, at the very least, they are very low down on the priority list? In the latter case, why are you on this forum?


----------



## Thorum (Mar 27, 2012)

^^^ Glad to see you've done your research on who I am 

Let me rephrase my question: which problems should the mayor of Chicago tackle before tackling the mobility problems, and are incompatible with tackling those mobility problems?


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

@Thorum Feel free to revise your query to your original question, and I will answer it to the best way I can as a transit planner.


----------



## Thorum (Mar 27, 2012)

My posts became irrelevant. Someone started yelling that there were a hundred million more important issues for the mayor of Chicago to tackle than improving the mobility, and I wondered which.

Those posts have since been deleted, apparantly, which makes my posts kinda out-of-place


----------



## Pink Jazz (May 12, 2015)

FYI, the contract for the 7000-series cars should be announced soon. The two finalists are Bombardier Transportation and CSR America. The base order of these cars should be assigned to the Blue and Orange Lines to replace their 2600-series cars, while the options (if exercised) should replace the 3200-series cars on the Orange and Brown Lines.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello!

I noticed that all the subway stations have blue platform edges, which seems weird. Is there a reason behind it?


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

The blue strip is tactile so people can feel the edge of the platform. It is very common in transit systems around the world. It is blue on all lines for commonality and because it is very visible.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

But most systems use a yellow tactile strip , its weird that Chicago uses blue.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Nexis said:


> But most systems use a yellow tactile strip , its weird that Chicago uses blue.


Yes, I was asking about the choice of color. Most transit systems use yellow or white platform edges (not necessarily the tactile strip itself which in some cases seems to be just gray). Why blue for Chicago? Maybe they used blue purely because it is in the beautiful city flag and so they've wanted to use some city colors?


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> Yes, I was asking about the choice of color. Most transit systems use yellow or white platform edges (not necessarily the tactile strip itself which in some cases seems to be just gray). Why blue for Chicago? Maybe they used blue purely because it is in the beautiful city flag and so they've wanted to use some city colors?


I don't think there's a specific reason, they just chose a highly visible edge that's raised to also help seeing impaired people (since its raised and textured). 

White would blend in with the tiled floor in places, yellow gets so dirty quick.


----------



## Pink Jazz (May 12, 2015)

According to a post on ChiTransit.org, the award of the 7000-series contract is expected to be announced this Wednesday.


----------



## Pink Jazz (May 12, 2015)

Looks like CSR America has won the 7000-series contract:
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/ct-cta-board-rail-cars-0310-20160309-story.html

Now let's see if Bombardier files a protest.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Pink Jazz said:


> Now let's see if Bombardier files a protest.


I'm sure they'll bitch about it the same way they did when they lost the MBTA bid.


----------



## N830MH (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello All,

We rode on CTA from Skokie-Demspter station on Yellow Line to Howard and then change to Red Line to Addison station. We already went to Chicago last week. We had a great time. We already went to Cubbies game. I know how to get there. It's very easy. I am very good transportation. We stayed in Skokie where we are near her friends. She lived on Golf Rd.


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

Honestly though, to maintain the skylight in the center it was going to have to be something like that.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Design for upcoming Damen station on the Green Line*

































https://medium.com/@ChicagosMayor/m...new-cta-damen-green-line-station-58ee040fdcc2

more photos here: https://blockclubchicago.org/2018/0...-2020-city-says-heres-what-it-will-look-like/


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

Dam(e)n that is a beautiful station 

Is this an infill stop on the branch that terminates at Harlem station? Are they going to retain Ashland-Lake and California station?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

zaphod said:


> Dam(e)n that is a beautiful station
> 
> Is this an infill stop on the branch that terminates at Harlem station? Are they going to retain Ashland-Lake and California station?


Yes, an infill stop on the Harlem/Oak Park branch and on the site of a station that had previously existed (1893-1948). This will be the closest stop to United Center.


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Yes, an infill stop on the Harlem/Oak Park branch and on the site of a station that had previously existed (1893-1948). This will be the closest stop to United Center.


I'm happy to see that the CTA has resumed to add stations on Chicago metro network, instead of remove them as it did until a few years ago.


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

FabriFlorence said:


> I'm happy to see that the CTA has resumed to add stations on Chicago metro network, instead of remove them as it did until a few years ago.


Agreed. I think its important they spend money on modernizing existing stations instead of solely building these 'landmark' stations though. 

The other line with ugly stations is the Forest Park Blue Line(old "Congress Branch). IMD is getting upgraded, it would be nice to see UIC-Halstead and the others get the same treatment.

I've never had a chance to ride that line(I've only ever ridden the Blue O'Hare branch and Red Line going north to Howard when visiting Chicago), but its visible from the freeway and some of those stops look like they date to the 1950s.


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

> *CTA awards contract to modernize three Blue Line stations*
> 
> The Chicago Transit Authority (CTA) Board approved a $30 million contract to F.H. Paschen, S.N. Nielsen & Associates, LLC. on Aug. 15 for renovations at the Grand, Chicago and Division Blue Line stations.
> 
> ...


https://www.rtands.com/passenger/ra...ntract-to-modernize-three-blue-line-stations/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Plans are afoot to add a ridiculous carbuncle to the top of Chicago's historic intercity railway terminal (Union Station):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently this plan will not go forward. The Union Station building will be left alone, and a tower will be built across the street instead:










https://chicago.suntimes.com/news/new-renderings-union-station-office-tower-acquired/


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

The Damen Green Line Station seems to use a LOT of land. I dislike the need to walk so far away from the station to get to the stairs/escalator up. It would be better to have the stairs parallel to the tracks. Also, I really dislike having to climb above the tracks to get to the opposite platform. It would be easier to have a concourse under the tracks so you don't have to climb so many steps and then go back down steps on the other side. I'm really hoping there is an entrance from the street to the other platform!!


----------



## pudgym29 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Hidden exits*



JMBasquiat said:


> https://www.rtands.com/passenger/ra...ntract-to-modernize-three-blue-line-stations/


    I do not currently have access to my photographs (I'm in Vancouver, BC.), but I want to alert you that at the Grand Blue Line "L" station are _three exit passageways_ which do not connect to the surface. If you visit the mezzanine level of the station, which I do frequently, as it is a transfer point for me to go to Ogilvie Transportation Ctr., or the Randolph St. restaurant district, you will see bricked walls with doors in them. The doors have small wired glass windows through which you can passageways leading to stairs extending _up_.
I would hope the modernization of this station includes restoring those exit | entrance portals.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

pudgym29 said:


> I do not currently have access to my photographs (I'm in Vancouver, BC.), but I want to alert you that at the Grand Blue Line "L" station are _three exit passageways_ which do not connect to the surface. If you visit the mezzanine level of the station, which I do frequently, as it is a transfer point for me to go to Ogilvie Transportation Ctr., or the Randolph St. restaurant district, you will see bricked walls with doors in them. The doors have small wired glass windows through which you can passageways leading to stairs extending _up_.
> I would hope the modernization of this station includes restoring those exit | entrance portals.


are these the doors you are referring to?









http://subwaynut.com/chicago/blue_line/grand/index.php


----------



## pudgym29 (Jun 12, 2012)

Woonsocket54 said:


> are these the doors you are referring to?
> {image snipped to save bandwidth}


   No, they are not. Those are the doors to the men's and women's washrooms, which the Authority closed decades ago.
I have spliced in images in my previous post showing where they are.
The SubwayNut page mentions the _two exits which are extant today_. My previous post attempts to show an exit seemingly headed to the northeast corner of Grand Ave. at Halsted St.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Looks like they closed with the station's closing in 1992 and did not reopen when the station reopened in 1999.



> Also as part of the rehab, three of the five original street-level entrances were blocked off and filled in, leaving only two (on the northwest corner of Grand & Milwaukee and on the northwest corner of Milwaukee & Halsted) in operation. The two long hallways leading these three stairwells were blocked off in the mezzanine with cinderblocks covered with gray tile that somewhat match the original 1951 ceramic wall surfaces. A door on each sealed wall allows CTA access to the old halls, which are used for storage, and soda vending machines sit against the walls outside.


https://www.chicago-l.org/stations/grand-ohare.html


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*CTA rolls out new cars, extra trains to boost capacity on crowded Blue Line*"

https://chicago.curbed.com/2018/9/27/17910046/blue-line-new-trains-extra-service-rush-hour


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

A deer got stuck on the Blue Line and was removed to allow train traffic to resume.



















source: https://twitter.com/VioletaPod/status/1062096591023206400


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

> *CTA approves contracts that pave the way for $2.1 billion Red-Purple Line modernization
> *
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...-purple-line-construction-20181211-story.html


----------



## N830MH (Jun 26, 2015)

Woonsocket54 said:


> A deer got stuck on the Blue Line and was removed to allow train traffic to resume.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! How it did happen? I cannot not believe this. Reindeer is stuck on the tracks. Better call animals control right way! They will rescue a reindeer. They will put a reindeer in the shelter. 



Woonsocket54 said:


> "*CTA rolls out new cars, extra trains to boost capacity on crowded Blue Line*"
> 
> https://chicago.curbed.com/2018/9/27/17910046/blue-line-new-trains-extra-service-rush-hour


Thanks goodness! Hopefully they will have more trains car to ease the congestion. Because of this, Blue Lines trains is so extremely overcrowded. It was so full of those people!


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

> *CTA finishes rehab of historic Quincy station, adds elevators*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















*As seen in 1931 *










https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/ct-biz-cta-quincy-station-20181214-story.html


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Proposed new stop on CTA Red Line (South Loop, Chicago)*

A new underground infill Red Line stop has been proposed for Clark St & 15th St, between the existing Cermak and Roosevelt stations.

https://chicago.curbed.com/2018/12/21/18150211/the-78-cta-red-line-related-midwest


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:









Chicago Transit Authority faces $US 375m operating deficit in 2021


The Chicago Transit Authority (CTA) has revealed its faces a $US 375m operating budget deficit in 2021 in light of the Covid-19 pandemic.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

Cartographer Vanshnookenragen has come out with a track map of the Chicago area. It includes the CTA L, some freight, and METRA within a certain radius.

He's made track maps of Boston MBTA and the NYC subway too.









Complete and Geographically Accurate track map of Chicago


The Complete and Geographically Accurate track map of Chicago. Click for PDF of the map. I am incredibly excited to release my newest map: The Complete and Geographically Accurate tack map of Chica…




www.vanshnookenraggen.com







https://www.vanshnookenraggen.com/_index/docs/Chicago_TrackMap.pdf


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

*Clark Interlocking progress as of December 2020* 


__
https://flic.kr/p/2kiRBc3


__
https://flic.kr/p/2kiS9cA


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

where are the new trains?


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

Metra will purchase 500 new customized Alstom Coradia Duplex cars.






Metra Board approves purchase of up to 500 modern railcars | Metra







www.metrarail.com














> *Metra Board approves purchase of up to 500 modern railcars*





> (January 13, 2021) -
> The Metra Board of Directors today approved the purchase of up to 500 state-of-the-art railcars from Alstom Transportation Inc., opting for new multilevel cars that will be more comfortable, accessible, reliable and safe than the outdated gallery cars they will replace.
> 
> “This move is truly transformational.” said an elated Metra CEO/Executive Director Jim Derwinski. “We are finally modernizing one of the oldest fleets in the country and, in doing so, we will improve operations while elevating our passenger experience to an entirely new level. It’s really part of our long-term plan to evolve and serve the changing needs of today’s commuters.”
> ...


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Too bad these brand new cars will still look like they were built in the previous century.


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

*



CTA Reveals New Red Line Station Designs In Uptown And Edgewater, Part Of $2 Billion ‘L’ Overhaul

Click to expand...

*


> New stations at Lawrence, Argyle, Berwyn and Bryn Mawr will be constructed as part of the $2 billion Red-Purple Modernization Project.
> 
> UPTOWN — Four new Red Line stations set to replace century-old rail infrastructure on the Far North Side will have modern and fully accessible features, and will include design elements from the nearby neighborhoods, according to new renderings released Thursday.
> 
> ...




















































CTA Reveals New Red Line Station Designs In Uptown And Edgewater, Part Of $2 Billion 'L' Overhaul


New stations at Lawrence, Argyle, Berwyn and Bryn Mawr will be constructed as part of the $2 billion Red-Purple Modernization Project.




blockclubchicago.org





P. S. The new quoting system blocks chunks.


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

Chicago CTA to order 600 new Nova LFS buses.









Chicago Transit Board Approves Contract to Purchase New Clean-Diesel Buses


The Chicago Transit Board today approved the purchase of up to 600 new, clean-diesel buses, part of the agency’s ongoing effort to modernize its fleet to benefit customers and reduce maintenance costs.




www.transitchicago.com


----------



## dylan345 (Jun 7, 2019)

GojiMet86 said:


> Chicago CTA to order 600 new Nova LFS buses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did they really say "clean diesel"? That's some of the most blatant greenwashing I've ever seen.


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

dylan345 said:


> Did they really say "clean diesel"? That's some of the most blatant greenwashing I've ever seen.








Ultra-low-sulfur diesel - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## dylan345 (Jun 7, 2019)

JMBasquiat said:


> Ultra-low-sulfur diesel - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The word clean is generally seen to have the connotation that it has zero emissions. In an age of hydrogen and battery electric buses, calling diesel fuel "clean" is irresponsible and intentionally misleading. A lower emissions diesel fuel does not mean it's clean. it's still diesel. 

It's the same goal as the "clean natural gas" propaganda.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

GojiMet86 said:


> Chicago CTA to order 600 new Nova LFS buses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm surprised it's Nova. I was expecting Volkswagens. 🐸


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

At this point, clean diesels are just as clean as hybrid-electrics. Hybrids are good for getting tax breaks. Neither are clean as pure electrics, but I don't exactly see Chicago or other American big cities being all-electric in 15 years, let alone 10.


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

dylan345 said:


> The word clean is generally seen to have the connotation that it has zero emissions. In an age of hydrogen and battery electric buses, calling diesel fuel "clean" is irresponsible and intentionally misleading. A lower emissions diesel fuel does not mean it's clean. it's still diesel.
> 
> It's the same goal as the "clean natural gas" propaganda.


I agree it's misleading but there is a huge difference between diesel buses from 20+ years ago and diesel buses in 2021.

There is basically no fossil fuel OR electricity out there that has zero emissions. Even "clean" EVs generate emissions when they're charged (electricity isn't produced in a vacuum) and when they're produced.


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

JMBasquiat said:


> There is basically no fossil fuel OR electricity out there that has zero emissions. Even "clean" EVs generate emissions when they're charged (electricity isn't produced in a vacuum) and when they're produced.


There is such a thing as renewable electricity. Of course there will be some emissions in construction, but they are very small over the lifetime of the infrastructure. A city nicknamed the windy city sounds like it should have plenty of wind resources to use


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

Almost all renewable energy has some negative effects on the environment. There is no 100% clean energy, that's a myth. Diesel ("clean" or not) is worse than almost all of them of course. 

Windy City is a nickname given to Chicago not because it's windy (though it is) but because its politicians were/are full of hot air, though that too is far from settled... 









Why is Chicago called the “Windy City”?


The origins of Chicago’s famous nickname are not entirely clear. The most obvious explanation is that it comes from the frigid breezes that blow off Lake




www.history.com


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

MrAronymous said:


> Too bad these brand new cars will still look like they were built in the previous century.


Welcome to US Railways.


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

CTA Introduces New 7000-series Railcars to Scheduled Service


The Chicago Transit Authority (CTA) today announced the start of in-service testing of its next-generation railcars—the 7000-series—which feature a host of customer amenities and new technologies that make them one of the most modern railcars in the United States. The new railcars will make...




www.transitchicago.com





Some pics:


http://imgur.com/a/YeJ4uSo


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Those look beautiful! Much more appropriate for Chicago than something trying to look futuristic for the sake of it.


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Exactly. Who wants their new trains to look and feel entirely new anyway.


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

lkstrknb said:


> Metra service to the O'Hare station is pitiful. Only 10 trains a day stop there a day. One train leaves downtown at 7:10am and arrives at O'Hare at 7:44am. 4 more trains leave downtown between 3pm and 6pm to O'Hare. If you are traveling from O'Hare to downtown Chicago, there are 4 trains departing O'Hare between 6am and 8:45am. The next and final train to downtown is 4:31pm.


Increase service and advertise it. I am sure a lot of people would prefer faster ride.

Although I am not sure just how much faster it is than blue line. Gotta include time it takes to get to intermodal station from the airport and vice versa.


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

Source


----------



## BJC450Chicago (Dec 25, 2007)

krnboy1009 said:


> Increase service and advertise it. I am sure a lot of people would prefer faster ride.
> 
> Although I am not sure just how much faster it is than blue line. Gotta include time it takes to get to intermodal station from the airport and vice versa.


Yes, it 's going to take time to get to the Metra Station, longer than getting to the L
But, it's also going to take you to Union Station, which is across the river from the Loop. So, then factor in the time to get out of the station (it's a labyrinth and not that easy to navigate especially if you're a visitor) and the time to get to the Loop depending on where in the Loop you're going. If you're going to the tourist part of the Loop it's about 3/4 mile. 

Overall, Metra takes longer with the added travel times above. The Metra travel time from O'Hare Transfer to Union Station is 40 min. w 6 stops. The L is 45 min and 16 stops to Clark/Lake.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

My L Train Series in Chicago. by Trace Web, on Flickr


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

source










source


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

> Last month the CTA and the Chicago Department of Transportation announced that they’re seeking public input on the Better Streets for Buses plan, an effort to improve bus service on key routes across the city. The initiative includes a proposed network of streets where improvements will be focused. Residents will choose among options for bus improvements such as enhanced bus stops, traffic signals that give buses priority, and bus-only lanes.


Residents weighed in on where bus lanes should go at Better Streets for Buses meeting 

This is the website: 









Better Streets for Buses


Stay informed by joining Better Streets for Buses



betterstreetsforbuses.com


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

RPM update


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526916486689918976


----------



## pudgym29 (Jun 12, 2012)

The Regional Transportation Authority is bringing back Transportation Tuesday, its popular four-part webinar series that in 2020 replaced the Annual Planning Workshop due to COVID-19. The free, virtual sessions will allow attendees to hear from experts, ask questions, and learn how the ongoing pandemic is shifting the way planners, economic development experts, and community stakeholders interact with transit.

The Transportation Tuesday series will take place from 1-2:30 pm [CDT] each Tuesday in June with RTA staff and regional and national leaders in transportation planning, economic development, affordable housing, mobility, and data analysis leading discussions about the opportunities, challenges, and resources available to the Chicago region. 
Visit this World-Wide Web page for more information, as well as how to register for each webinar.


----------



## Tenochtitlan (Jun 4, 2017)

Chicago's subway system is impressive, but from the photos I've seen is in dire need of repairs. Some of the bridges look like they're close to collapsing.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/oddlyterrifying/comments/u4ynp7


----------



## Mansa Musa (Jul 13, 2020)

Needs to be expanded to the immediate suburbs and connect the different neighborhoods instead of just leading them all downtown to be world-class but its still a great system.


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

Tenochtitlan said:


> Chicago's subway system is impressive, but from the photos I've seen is in dire need of repairs. Some of the bridges look like they're close to collapsing.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/oddlyterrifying/comments/u4ynp7


Yes, it does need a lot of work. That's why they've been spending literally billions of dollars fixing it up (As chronicled in the previous posts on this very thread). But such fixes take a very very very long time. Especially for a system as huge and old as the El. 

But also, that picture is of a Metra (Chicago's commuter rail system) bridge which is not, strictly speaking, part of the Chicago El system. Metra is a whole other agency and a whole other can of worms.


----------



## Tenochtitlan (Jun 4, 2017)

BoulderGrad said:


> Yes, it does need a lot of work. That's why they've been spending literally billions of dollars fixing it up (As chronicled in the previous posts on this very thread). But such fixes take a very very very long time. Especially for a system as huge and old as the El.
> 
> But also, that picture is of a Metra (Chicago's commuter rail system) bridge which is not, strictly speaking, part of the Chicago El system. Metra is a whole other agency and a whole other can of worms.


Oh ok, thanks for pointing that out. It's just strange to me that bridges in such poor condition aren't shut down completely until they're repaired, especially after seeing the news of Mexico City's disastrous metro overpass collapse last year.


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

They are being repaired. In fact, a completely new station is currently being built right where that bridge is. The bridge will be repaired (see below).

As has been explained by experts in that reddit thread, the bridge is in no danger of collapsing and there are redundant supporting columns in play here because the bridge was over-designed.

Quoting:



> One thing to know that does help is that the specific column you pictured is no longer directly supporting the trains above. That is the west center column, and the tracks above are currently shifted to the east and off of it.
> 
> In addition, work has already started on a major rehab/replacement for that bridge, so it shouldn't look like that for much longer. The work is part of the brand new station they just broke ground on next door, which will include rehab of both the Peterson and Ridge bridges.





JMBasquiat said:


> *Metra to break ground on long-planned Peterson Ridge station in Edgewater*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JMBasquiat said:


> > On Sept. 9, 2021, Metra held a public meeting to* introduce the next phase of its project to replace 120-year-old bridges along the Union Pacific North Line on the North Side of Chicago. This phase includes the replacement of 11 bridges and retaining walls as required between Fullerton and Addison. *


----------



## Tenochtitlan (Jun 4, 2017)

That is great to hear!


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

> CHICAGO — Commuter rail operator Metra will restore Saturday schedules to pre-pandemic levels on seven lines as of this Saturday, May 29, and has also announced it will revise its weekday schedule on the Union Pacific Northwest line.
> 
> The new schedules will be introduced on the BNSF, Milwaukee North, Milwaukee West, Rock Island, Union Pacific North, Union Pacific Northwest, and Union Pacific West lines. Schedules are posted here on Metra’s website.











Metra restores full Saturday service on seven lines, adjusts UP Northwest schedule - Trains


CHICAGO — Commuter rail operator Metra will restore Saturday schedules to pre-pandemic levels on seven lines as of this Saturday, May 29, and has also announced it will revise its weekday schedule on the Union Pacific Northwest line. The new schedules will be introduced on the BNSF, Milwaukee...




www.trains.com


----------



## Nuggetz (8 mo ago)

Very interesting system. Weird that so many lines share tracks on the loop. Why is there no lines in the northeast/streeterville part of the city? Are there plans to extend to that area?


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

There are three Red Line stations (Chicago, Grand, and Lake) that serve the Streeterville area and are just a few blocks away to the west. 

There are no current plans to extend that way but the CTA is working on extending the Red Line further south to spur development and provide transit to transit-starved areas in the far south of the city. Four new stations will be built up to 130th street. 









CTA Red Line Extension Project - CTA







www.transitchicago.com


----------



## Nuggetz (8 mo ago)

JMBasquiat said:


> There are three Red Line stations (Chicago, Grand, and Lake) that serve the Streeterville area and are just a few blocks away to the west.
> 
> There are no current plans to extend that way but the CTA is working on extending the Red Line further south to spur development and provide transit to transit-starved areas in the far south of the city. Four new stations will be built up to 130th street.
> 
> ...


Yea just looks far on google maps. Looks like a dense area with a lack of coverage compared to the part of downtown where the loop is.


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

CTA Chicago station is 2 blocks away, and Grand is 3 blocks away. Lake is a bit further away but still very close. Not sure I'd agree they're far from Streeterville which is also served by buses as well.

However, there's a bit of history to the Streeterville area which explains why it doesn't have any CTA stations of its own. The area is much younger than the CTA and was developed mostly post WWII, after all the underground stations had been already built in the downtown/loop area. It was mostly parking lots until then.









Chicago · 800 N State St, Chicago, IL 60610


★★★★☆ · Subway station




www.google.com


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

Metra is working to finalize works to rebuild 11 railroad bridges and to do other refurbishment works in its Union Pacific North Line.

*The Metra UP North Rebuild: Fullerton to Addison Project along Metra’s Union Pacific North (UP-N) Line consists of the following project elements:*

The replacement of 11 railroad bridges from Fullerton Avenue to Cornelia Avenue; 
The replacement of retaining walls where required from Fullerton Avenue to Addison Street; 
Shifting tracks west between Fullerton Avenue and Addison Street to align with the existing tracks north and south of the project area
The lowering of Roscoe Street and Cornelia Avenue to maintain current clearance under the roadway and the CTA Brown Line
Refurbish, including painting, the existing Lincoln/Addison bridge; and
Some utility work along the project corridor.


The location of the bridges that will be replaced/rebuilt










Current condition:










Anticipated timeline:










More information: Metra UP North Rebuild: Fullerton to Addison | Metra


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

Red Purple Modernization 










source


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## vartal (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

The $35 million train station just south of 79th will run along the Rock Island line going north to the Loop or south into the southwest suburbs. The other station in the area is at 87th Street.

Officials said the construction could be complete as soon as 2024. 










Auburn Park, A $35 Million Metra Station, Is Moving Forward: 'Auburn Gresham Is On The Move'


The Auburn Park Metra station will run along the Rock Island Line. Construction is expected to wrap in 2024.




blockclubchicago.org


----------



## pudgym29 (Jun 12, 2012)

The Chicago Transit Authority is receiving 100 new buses built by *Nova Bus*. They are numbered 8350-8449. 
The buses they are replacing were built by Nova and first ran in service on 5 December 2000. They are numbered 6400-6884. Only a handful of them are still available for runs (mostly in the PM rush period). It is probable they will be _out of service_ by 21 August. 
So, contemplating that, here are photographs of bus #6869 in service on route #77 Belmont on 15 July. They have been supplemented by *my last-ever images* of these buses on 5 August. These buses *were finally retired on 16 August*.
(Click on the thumbnail to view the full size image in another tab.)


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Lake & Clark - once the busiest rail junction in the world by Laurence, on Flickr


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553079178483875843


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

New track structure around the Belmont Flyover, part of the Red-Purple Modernization.


















































The old and the new


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

_The RLE Project will extend Chicago’s most-traveled rail line from the existing terminal at 95th Street to 130th Street. The 5.6-mile extension includes four new stations near 103rd Street, 111th Street, Michigan Avenue, and 130th Street. The project’s modern, efficient railcar storage yard and maintenance facility would benefit the entire Red Line._ 









CTA Red Line Extension Project Receives ‘Record of Decision’; Helping Long-Awaited Project Advance to Next Planning Phase


The Chicago Transit Authority’s (CTA) Red Line Extension (RLE) project, which will be one of the most critical and transformative investments for Chicago’s Far South Side communities and benefitting the entire City of Chicago, is one step closer to becoming reality. The Federal Transit...




www.transitchicago.com


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

Permits Issued for New CTA Green Line Station at Damen Avenue and Lake Street - Chicago YIMBY


YIMBY reports on the upcoming Green Line CTA Station which will be located at 2001 W Lake Street in the Near West Side neighborhood.



 chicagoyimby.com


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

They seem to be doing a poor job of keeping the columns for the Red/Purple guideway out of the street at Belmont. What gives with that?


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

The columns are wider so they can accommodate more trains. I'm assuming that road will undergo a road diet with wider sidewalks.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

*Chicago Transit Board clears measures for future land acquisitions to support Red Line Extension*
Oct. 24, 2022
_CTA partners with Cook County Land Bank Authority in latest step to advance the highly anticipated and transformational Far South Side transit investment.

The planned $3.6 billion RLE project will extend the Red Line 5.6 miles from the existing southern terminal at 95th Street to 130th Street, while also providing long-awaited and much needed connection to jobs, education and commerce, while also serving as a catalyst for economic development. As part of construction work, four new accessible rail stations will be added, plus a new a modern, efficient railcar storage yard and maintenance facility that will benefit users of the entire Red Line. _









A rendering of the 103rd St Station as part of CTA's planned Red Line Extension.




StackPath


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

JMBasquiat said:


> *Chicago Transit Board clears measures for future land acquisitions to support Red Line Extension*
> Oct. 24, 2022
> _CTA partners with Cook County Land Bank Authority in latest step to advance the highly anticipated and transformational Far South Side transit investment.
> 
> The planned $3.6 billion RLE project will extend the Red Line 5.6 miles from the existing southern terminal at 95th Street to 130th Street, while also providing long-awaited and much needed connection to jobs, education and commerce, while also serving as a catalyst for economic development. As part of construction work, four new accessible rail stations will be added, plus a new a modern, efficient railcar storage yard and maintenance facility that will benefit users of the entire Red Line. _


$640m per mile seems an extraordinary amount for an above-ground metro extension, even by US standards


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Yes it is, but that's US for you.


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

New CTA Green Line station at Damen set to open in 2024


More than five years after it was announced, a new CTA Green Line station near the United Center is under construction.




www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

CTA RPM gantry has reached Argyle station, where a new station will also be built as part of the RPM project. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585372204837048332


----------



## Miguel UltraNB05 (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

CTA 2022 Holiday Train at Midway by Jacob G., on Flickr

CTA 2022 Holiday Train interior by Jacob G., on Flickr

CTA 2022 Holiday Train at Cottage Grove by Jacob G., on Flickr


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588571604589723655


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)




----------

